# Capulator



## numberfour (Mar 8, 2019)

ALL things Capulator, seeds, cuts, crosses...keep it sweet 

MAC (from seed) first clone run
 

 
Flowered in soil with Biobizz Fish Mix and Bloom under 3k Quantum Boards

 

A mate of mine gifted me 3 beans from the second drop and I ended up with 2 females and 1 male. Both females stayed short and identical in veg and showed little to no stretch on the flip. One pheno had the lemon / ripe mango nose and flavour and the other (pictured above and my keeper) is more of a cookie leaner which has a great mind and body stone.

Caps MAC1 cut has been in the UK for a while and I got a cut in a recent trade, shes rooted but still a little small. I'm just about to flip so she'll be in my next run where I'll run her with the pheno from seed.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 8, 2019)

Glad to see she made it across the sea. Any plans to cross?


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2019)

numberfour said:


> ALL things Capulator, seeds, cuts, crosses...keep it sweet
> 
> MAC (from seed) first clone run
> View attachment 4296258
> ...


 Watching this,that seed plant is a real looker,be nice to see her ran next to her mom..


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 8, 2019)

Outdoor Mac from last season. Keeper pheno. Grew 8 seedlings. 
 
Nug pic from this plant.
 
Second keeper pheno


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

Gorgeous plants!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 8, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Glad to see she made it across the sea. Any plans to cross?


Still hunting females, but I do have plans to chuck a little pollen at the back end of this year. 



genuity said:


> Watching this,that seed plant is a real looker,be nice to see her ran next to her mom..


Yeah I can't wait, sure be interesting side by side


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 8, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor Mac from last season. Keeper pheno. Grew 8 seedlings.
> View attachment 4296359
> Nug pic from this plant.
> View attachment 4296360
> ...



Do you grow in in area where you experience botrysis? 

If so , how did MAC fair against it? 

the hybrid i grew last year, not so good. 

might be the starfighter, which I know does horrible against bud rot.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 8, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> Do you grow in in area where you experience botrysis?
> 
> If so , how did MAC fair against it?
> 
> ...


I'm in S.Oregon in an area that is ideal for outdoor growing and didn't get any funk. The stems were very healthy. One finished September 30th but didn't have the Colombian flavor. The one in the picture was harvested October 10th.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm in S.Oregon in an area that is ideal for outdoor growing and didn't get any funk. The stems were very healthy. One finished September 30th but didn't have the Colombian flavor. The one in the picture was harvested October 10th.


So that columbian taste comes out in some, eh? Good to know, gent!


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> So that columbian taste comes out in some, eh? Good to know, gent!


About half. The purple influence is from the male. My keeper is heavy heavy Colombian/Starfighter.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 11, 2019)

My unsexed seedlins started jan 30
  

Now today 
Mac x AAW and Dla 5


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 12, 2019)

I just can't trust anyone who willingly gives himself a nickname that rhymes with crapulator. It's like the guy never went to the third grade.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 12, 2019)

Glad i didnt choose Heisen*


----------



## Craigson (Mar 12, 2019)

Excuse mt ifnorance but where do the Capulator seed drops happen?
I cant find it googling and Cap wont answer DMs on IG.
Thanks


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2019)

Mac 1 2 weeks into 12/12. Just finished final trim. No topping on these Mac's.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 22, 2019)

Mac's at 3 weeks. Had to do a little bending today straightening out the canopy top.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 23, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Glad to see she made it across the sea. Any plans to cross?


no need to cross it. just F2 and make more. work this line, pass out some packs. just my humble opinion.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 23, 2019)

numberfour said:


> ALL things Capulator, seeds, cuts, crosses...keep it sweet
> BEAUTIFUL MAN!
> MAC (from seed) first clone run
> View attachment 4296258
> ...


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 23, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Mac's at 3 weeks. Had to do a little bending today straightening out the canopy top.View attachment 4304986


Noice fans! HUGE!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 23, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> I just can't trust anyone who willingly gives himself a nickname that rhymes with crapulator. It's like the guy never went to the third grade.


Honestly though, ever since he came out with og biowar I've had a great relationship with him! Have nothing bad to say, which is nice considering the crowd at thcfarmer that was there when he was pumping out the og biowar..........you know who else through some fire there! Wayne the Stevie Ray Vaughn fan! That dude can throw varietals into nirvana!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 23, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor Mac from last season. Keeper pheno. Grew 8 seedlings.
> View attachment 4296359
> Nug pic from this plant.
> View attachment 4296360
> ...


Hey I'm stoned so bear with me ok, have any of you guys ever tried to clean out these grinder holes lime in the pic here!? My grinder is one grungy thrich crushed twisted clusterfuk of gooey stuff......I wonder if we can clean em up!?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 23, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Hey I'm stoned so bear with me ok, have any of you guys ever tried to clean out these grinder holes lime in the pic here!? My grinder is one grungy thrich crushed twisted clusterfuk of gooey stuff......I wonder if we can clean em up!?


iso


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 26, 2019)

My brother who first started swapping beans and pollen with these cats back a few was doing so well until he got depressed. I seriously enjoy seeing projects like loompa did here,
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/new-breeding-project.63399/

The prices he was charging didn't please me but it is what it is. Like he told me once in an email .......if folks are willing to pay it then let them! I don't wanna become rich or wealthy off this cultivar.......if I could assure housing, family, and health security I'd just donate the rest of my life to this varietal and lovers of it who feel the same way as I do. I've been around this cultivar my entire life..........didn't really understand how impactful it was in my life until I was 35 yrs old! 
Very stubborn I guess, I'm in a legal area but finding folks who are SERIOUS and not GREEDY STONERS is becoming an issue for me. I have no clue who to network here to find fo,my I can share my hard work with. All I want I a grow buddy or two that I can learn, share, and grow with......I hate being solo right now .....ESP because I'm legal now and don't have to hide anything! Some folks I have tried to network with has been quite the roller coaster ride.
I'd love nothing more than to help others and have a beautiful breeding project that I can work with and see the wonderful expressions me and some friends are capable of. I sincerely hope I have a way to find a similar farmer like me! Hey man closed mouths rarely get fed!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 31, 2019)

Mac 1 ( 4 on the left) 27 days 12/12. Stretch was 12' to 36". Starting to put a little fur on. Easy grow so far.


----------



## No_tillin (Mar 31, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> My brother who first started swapping beans and pollen with these cats back a few was doing so well until he got depressed. I seriously enjoy seeing projects like loompa did here,
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/new-breeding-project.63399/
> 
> The prices he was charging didn't please me but it is what it is. Like he told me once in an email .......if folks are willing to pay it then let them! I don't wanna become rich or wealthy off this cultivar.......if I could assure housing, family, and health security I'd just donate the rest of my life to this varietal and lovers of it who feel the same way as I do. I've been around this cultivar my entire life..........didn't really understand how impactful it was in my life until I was 35 yrs old!
> ...


I'm in AZ and I feel your pain.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 2, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Honestly though, ever since he came out with og biowar I've had a great relationship with him! Have nothing bad to say, which is nice considering the crowd at thcfarmer that was there when he was pumping out the og biowar..........you know who else through some fire there! Wayne the Stevie Ray Vaughn fan! That dude can throw varietals into nirvana!


hit me up real quick. PRIVATE PLEASE...


----------



## numberfour (Apr 6, 2019)

MAC from seed, for breakfast 


Seed pheno 4 weeks in flower
 
Gave a little longer veg this run and its paying off. Frost on this pheno always makes me smile.

MAC 1 Caps Cut

Not the best of pics but shes nodes on nodes and keeping up with the other plants in veg. Looking forward to running her alongside my seed pheno next run.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 10, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> I just can't trust anyone who willingly gives himself a nickname that rhymes with crapulator. It's like the guy never went to the third grade.


And I can't trust a boogerflicker.  Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Some amazing looking Mac in here. Anyone grown out the G.A.S. or Orange Cookie Mac?


----------



## 710slickxx (May 6, 2019)

Where can i access cap's seeds?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 6, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Where can i access cap's seeds?


https://neptuneseedbank.com/product-category/breeders/capulator/
https://seedsofhorror.com/product-category/capulator/
https://rockymountainhigh719.org/shop?olsPage=t/capulator
https://www.instagram.com/csa_1.0/


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2019)

DocsDankSeeds on Instagram is auctioning off a pack of Bangers and Mac right now.

You can help a dude out and get some of Cap's work.

He's an RIU member too, so you can prolly find him in his thread.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 10, 2019)

SunsetMac is on Blockchainnovelties. Super dank flowers.


----------



## Medfinder (Jun 5, 2019)

numberfour said:


> ALL things Capulator, seeds, cuts, crosses...keep it sweet
> 
> MAC (from seed) first clone run
> View attachment 4296258
> ...


Looks nice... im doing his capstone from purp city genetics


----------



## numberfour (Jun 6, 2019)

Medfinder said:


> Looks nice... im doing his capstone from purp city genetics


Thanks, one of the tastiest plants I run. 

Had to look that cross up, sounds like you're in for a treat with the linage like that, Super Lemon Dawg x (Cherry Pie x Orange Apricot). Get some pics up when you get a chance.


----------



## growslut (Jun 23, 2019)

Harvested one of @Rosinallday 's incredible creations--Mac x DLA5

Even though Mac crosses have a reputation for being difficult/runts/mutants this plant had no issues. Took it 66 days. Fast growth, 100% stable--no ballsacs or nanners, even though the plant did get stressed multiple times during the grow

Large cola's that filled out to almost the size of a beer can. And the growth is even more impressive considering this plant was in a 1gal pot in soil and always in the corner of the tent and never directly under the lights.

Haven't smoked any yet but the nose is dank fruity. Guess its the Mac coming through a bit more than the DLA5

Huge thanks to @Rosinallday for the chance to grow these genetics. Every single cross has been a home run!


----------



## nizzaofficial (Jul 10, 2019)

numberfour said:


> ALL things Capulator, seeds, cuts, crosses...keep it sweet
> 
> MAC (from seed) first clone run
> View attachment 4296258
> ...


Where can I get the MAC 1 seeds from mate? I’m from the UK also I don’t suppose you still have the MAC 1 cut do you, cheers thank you


----------



## Sergeantspangle (Aug 7, 2019)

I have been trying to get hold of a cutting of mac1 all year how and where could I possibly find/obtain one? Much love, peace


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 7, 2019)

Sergeantspangle said:


> I have been trying to get hold of a cutting of mac1 all year how and where could I possibly find/obtain one? Much love, peace


she finds you


----------



## nc208 (Aug 7, 2019)

nizzaofficial said:


> Where can I get the MAC 1 seeds from mate? I’m from the UK also I don’t suppose you still have the MAC 1 cut do you, cheers thank you


Here you go.... only a grand for a pack. But the Mac1 is the clone only, wont find seeds of that. 
https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/385589-mac-f1-capulator


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 7, 2019)

this dude maybe giving 6 away free on strainly....
whuuuuuuuuuuut
dont pm me here.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 7, 2019)

no motorbreath, see many diff gmo's. don't see the MAC clones. I must be on the other strainly site. lmfao.


----------



## Sergeantspangle (Aug 8, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> this dude maybe giving 6 away free on strainly....
> whuuuuuuuuuuut
> dont pm me here.


How, where? Cheers


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 8, 2019)

What banks have caps gear in stock, would love to find cuts but I'm antisocial and my understanding of the mac1 is it's only to be gifted, yet I know only a few other growers and we rarely get to meet up and as of now I have all the genetics they have that I want. My problem is paranoia id much rather drive a few hours and be able to buy cuts or seeds in person but so far I haven't been able to find somewhere to go for that, anyone know if there is a shop like that in Michigan?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

Sergeantspangle said:


> Hahaha, I'm with you now sorry been low on green so smoking extract that I made so just a little stoned . What is your farm name, what or how much do i have to order and can I get thing sent to the UK by you? Sorry for all the questions just been very hard to source. Cheers


Its a gamble on whether or not a clone would survive being sent from west coast USA to UK. If customs gets it through fast the clones would make it but if it takes more than a week Id guess the clones would die in transit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

Sergeantspangle said:


> I have sent clones many times on a week road trip and 95% survival rate but i reckon you are on the money with a week. I have just never dealt with the USA.


I'd give it a 50/50 shot. Definitely worth a chance.


----------



## Herbal scientist (Oct 31, 2019)

Sergeantspangle said:


> I have been trying to get hold of a cutting of mac1 all year how and where could I possibly find/obtain one? Much love, peace



Im a breeder from colo i have the mac 1 cut


----------



## Herbal scientist (Oct 31, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> What banks have caps gear in stock, would love to find cuts but I'm antisocial and my understanding of the mac1 is it's only to be gifted, yet I know only a few other growers and we rarely get to meet up and as of now I have all the genetics they have that I want. My problem is paranoia id much rather drive a few hours and be able to buy cuts or seeds in person but so far I haven't been able to find somewhere to go for that, anyone know if there is a shop like that in Michigan?




Come to colo i can help you with some rare quality cuts


----------



## xfirex (Nov 9, 2019)

Herbal scientist have you grown the mac1 outside? any difference when grown inside ?


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

xfirex said:


> Herbal scientist have you grown the mac1 outside? any difference when grown inside ?


I have grown it outside and it grew just like it did indoors i did notice that it was susceptible to mold in oct in colo next all i would do is have it in a container so i can move it around in case we get humid weather in oct like this yr if it only stood dry the first 2 wks of oct i would of been fine but snow came early this yr


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Nov 16, 2019)

I have a pack of orange cookie mac. Ive been deciding whether to run it or not. Unfortunately there is only 2 pics online. I dont understand how no one posts pics of such a popular strain. Anyone here have any pics or advice whether to run these or not.


----------



## Savvy1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> What banks have caps gear in stock, would love to find cuts but I'm antisocial and my understanding of the mac1 is it's only to be gifted, yet I know only a few other growers and we rarely get to meet up and as of now I have all the genetics they have that I want. My problem is paranoia id much rather drive a few hours and be able to buy cuts or seeds in person but so far I haven't been able to find somewhere to go for that, anyone know if there is a shop like that in Michigan?


----------



## Savvy1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> What banks have caps gear in stock, would love to find cuts but I'm antisocial and my understanding of the mac1 is it's only to be gifted, yet I know only a few other growers and we rarely get to meet up and as of now I have all the genetics they have that I want. My problem is paranoia id much rather drive a few hours and be able to buy cuts or seeds in person but so far I haven't been able to find somewhere to go for that, anyone know if there is a shop like that in Michigan?


Did you wanna drive to Washington lol I'm running caps cut atm.


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 25, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> What banks have caps gear in stock, would love to find cuts but I'm antisocial and my understanding of the mac1 is it's only to be gifted, yet I know only a few other growers and we rarely get to meet up and as of now I have all the genetics they have that I want. My problem is paranoia id much rather drive a few hours and be able to buy cuts or seeds in person but so far I haven't been able to find somewhere to go for that, anyone know if there is a shop like that in Michigan?


Tell you what if i pay for something best believe other ppl are gonna pay i bet cap didnt freely give away his mac it costed 250 a pack and you got to at least get 2 packs for some what of a decent pheno hunt i spent 5 hrs in line to get his gear at this yrs expo to spend nearly 2 grand on beans and im gonna gift any of it yeah right he should think about his words didnt look like his gear got any more reasonable if anything it got more expensive ......sorry ppl just keeping it real these kind of cuts are thru the roof


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 25, 2019)

Herbal scientist said:


> Tell you what if i pay for something best believe other ppl are gonna pay i bet cap didnt freely give away his mac it costed 250 a pack and you got to at least get 2 packs for some what of a decent pheno hunt i spent 5 hrs in line to get his gear at this yrs expo to spend nearly 2 grand on beans and im gonna gift any of it yeah right he should think about his words didnt look like his gear got any more reasonable if anything it got more expensive ......sorry ppl just keeping it real these kind of cuts are thru the roof


Did you get MAC1 or MAC crosses?


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 25, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Did you get MAC1 or MAC crosses?


Both


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 25, 2019)

Herbal scientist said:


> Both


I have mac 1 cut 
Orange mac cut 
Jungle mac cut 
Waiting game cut

All ran from seed and picked my own pheno out of 2 packs


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 26, 2019)

How was Waiting Game cut? What was it like? I'm looking to try that one.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 26, 2019)

Savvy1 said:


> Did you wanna drive to Washington lol I'm running caps cut atm.View attachment 4426613View attachment 4426614


Lil to far of a drive but one of my buddies got it finally. This tent picture looks very familiar to me, I either follow you on ig or someone has very similar looking set up.


----------



## Savvy1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Lil to far of a drive but one of my buddies got it finally. This tent picture looks very familiar to me, I either follow you on ig or someone has very similar looking set up.


My IG is @savvygrower I do daily updates on there.

I would be interested in comparing the mac1. Send some pics of it if you can.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 26, 2019)

Savvy1 said:


> My IG is @savvygrower I do daily updates on there.
> 
> I would be interested in comparing the mac1. Send some pics of it if you can.


I'll send u some when I get it last time I was there was just a baby with roots so have to wait for him to get it bigger for clones.


----------



## Vandykebrizown (Nov 26, 2019)

Savvy1 said:


> Did you wanna drive to Washington lol I'm running caps cut atm.View attachment 4426613View attachment 4426614


I would be very interested in taking you up on that, if possible. Got cuts of forum gsc and moon boots from archive (white Tahoe cookies x dosidos x zkittles) to swap if you're interested.


----------



## Savvy1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Vandykebrizown said:


> I would be very interested in taking you up on that, if possible. Got cuts of forum gsc and moon boots from archive (white Tahoe cookies x dosidos x zkittles) to swap if you're interested.


Possibly. Dm me on IG @savvygrower and we can talk. Do you have flowering pics of said cultivars?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 4, 2020)

Here's my first run of Caps work. 
Banana Mac after 10 weeks and a haircut.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my first run of Caps work.
> Banana Mac after 10 weeks and a haircut.
> View attachment 4449748



niceeee, more mac or banana?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 5, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> niceeee, more mac or banana?


There were many fruity banana smelling phenos in flower, but they didn't dry that way.
That pheno is more Mac with a light lemon kushiness to it and heavy body stone.

This pheno is more Banana Og than Mac in my opinion, but is more racey and might show more of some Sativa ancestor. It has a fruity anise or licorice smell, similar to Malawi from Ace.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 27, 2020)

Would anyone like to help a fellow hobbyist get a mac 1 clone, im ready to do almost anything for one. I would respect the rule. Im ready and i know 1 or so of you cap growers got it lol. Or if you can tell me how i might aquire one.


----------



## alec9999 (Feb 9, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> What banks have caps gear in stock, would love to find cuts but I'm antisocial and my understanding of the mac1 is it's only to be gifted, yet I know only a few other growers and we rarely get to meet up and as of now I have all the genetics they have that I want. My problem is paranoia id much rather drive a few hours and be able to buy cuts or seeds in person but so far I haven't been able to find somewhere to go for that, anyone know if there is a shop like that in Michigan?


313 clones in Detroit usually has Capulator clones.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Grew several packs of Mac F1 and Bangers and Mac and a single packs of a few more. Bunch of dutch smelling hazey stuff and boring banana og earthy slight incense "white" flavored stuff. Biggest waste of $ on seeds in a minute.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Grew several packs of Mac F1 and Bangers and Mac and a single packs of a few more. Bunch of dutch smelling hazey stuff and boring banana og earthy slight incense "white" flavored stuff. Biggest waste of $ on seeds in a minute.


Should we all go buy Archieve beans?

I did and even posted up pics of their slurricane in which I not only hashtag and @ archieve yet he couldn't bother returning the favor. Yet hazeman shot me a dm to ask for permission to use a pic of grape bubba.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Should we all go buy Archieve beans?
> 
> I did and even posted up pics of their slurricane in which I not only hashtag and @ archieve yet he couldn't bother returning the favor. Yet hazeman shot me a dm to ask for permission to use a pic of grape bubba.


I don't give a shit what you buy, I just would recommend not buying this overpriced mids. Unless mids is your thing.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 9, 2020)

Brothers Grimm is working with Mac1 Caps cut right now. Should be some awesome stuff come outta there.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I don't give a shit what you buy, I just would recommend not buying this overpriced mids. Unless mids is your thing.


Orange Cookie Mac and GAS have both treated me very well so far.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Brothers Grimm is working with Mac1 Caps cut right now. Should be some awesome stuff come outta there.


C99 must not be cutting the mustard still then. LOL


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Orange Cookie Mac and GAS have both treated me very well so far.


Mileage may vary based on experience. We weren't impressed. But we also grow 1000's more seeds than the average guy.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Mileage may vary based on experience. We weren't impressed. But we also grow 1000's more seeds than the average guy.


Wow. Very cool.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Wow. Very cool.


We spend anywhere between 25k and 50k a year buying seeds. Depending on the year.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Orange cookie mac pics? Mine are heading to flower tonight.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Orange cookie mac pics? Mine are heading to flower tonight.


popped 2 to check them out. Got a Mac leaner and a oc leaner. Both were super happy and dank as all hell.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Can't find many pics that's why I asked.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Can't find many pics that's why I asked.


 I have a pic of the dry Mac leaner nug on my IG if that helps. @dankbydru
Both plants stayed relatively short, just vegged them a little bit to check them out. Wish I could help more.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 9, 2020)

mac 1 cut


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 9, 2020)

day 40


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 9, 2020)

how long should i take this gal ?


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Pa-Nature said:


> how long should i take this gal ?


Where are you at?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Where are you at?


day 47


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2020)

here she is at 44


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2020)

Day 49


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> There were many fruity banana smelling phenos in flower, but they didn't dry that way.
> That pheno is more Mac with a light lemon kushiness to it and heavy body stone.
> 
> This pheno is more Banana Og than Mac in my opinion, but is more racey and might show more of some Sativa ancestor. It has a fruity anise or licorice smell, similar to Malawi from Ace.
> View attachment 4450473


This one is my keeper. 
She is definately Sativa dominant and is possibly expressing Columbian from the MAC cross or possibly Banana Og's vader Sagamartha's 60/40?

She is top shelf! Has an electric and numbing affect.
(Expletive) incredible lucky find and is a yielder to boot.


Her pretty sister


Bakersfield said:


> Here's my first run of Caps work.
> Banana Mac after 10 weeks and a haircut.
> View attachment 4449748


This one was good and just gorgeous, but didn't measure up to her sister
I put her into the fake frost category with purple punch and she has the terps of Zebra Stripe Gum, which is cool if your into these things.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2020)

New strains on the way* (seeds)


McRillaz*
Mother: Gorilla•Z (WSS)
Father: Mac F1 #9 (Capulator)
THC: 24-30%
Flowering Time 8-9 weeks


*Mckush Mints*
Mother: Kush Mints F2 #4 (Seed Junky)
Father: Mac F1 #9 (Capulator)
THC: 22-26%
Flowering Time 8-9 weeks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2020)

day 47


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Grew several packs of Mac F1 and Bangers and Mac and a single packs of a few more. Bunch of dutch smelling hazey stuff and boring banana og earthy slight incense "white" flavored stuff. Biggest waste of $ on seeds in a minute.


I'm still waiting for you to do anything other than just bitch about strains. For a person who supposedly grows thousands of plants a year and has been forever you sure do hate weed. Or you just somehow think your opinion is the only valid one.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 10, 2020)

View attachment 4475594


SmokeyMcChokey said:


> I'm still waiting for you to do anything other than just bitch about strains. For a person who supposedly grows thousands of plants a year and has been forever you sure do hate weed. Or you just somehow think your opinion is the only valid one.


No I just hate midsy weed hyped up as stellar. Take it how you lick it.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2020)

Mac 1 seeds are like bubba k seeds ....good luck finding a great rep of the cut .
When its fire its FIRE


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2020)

Pa-Nature said:


> New strains on the way* (seeds)
> 
> 
> McRillaz*
> ...



Seeds now in soak


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 15, 2020)

17 hrs later
McRillaz 4-4
McKush mints 3-4


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 16, 2020)

So today 4 that sprouted huge Mczillaz will begin their journey with my luv/care and finally their gift to me ....bud porn.
they will be put in a mix of my own creation of compost/wc/promix with mycro added for when they shoot feeder roots .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 16, 2020)

Day 55


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2020)

Great view of the layers of protection the seeds have .
Mcrillaz so purple out of the gate .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 18, 2020)

Popped 11 orange cookie mac. 9 males. Damn


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Popped 11 orange cookie mac. 9 males. Damn


Fugg had that happen so many times ...I REALLY feel ya


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Avant_Gardener (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks delicious. What kind of aroma does it have?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 23, 2020)

Still curing out mostly dank fuel atm
only 2 days off the vine


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Feb 24, 2020)

Pa-Nature said:


> Day 3
> View attachment 4487563


God damn!! Look at all that frost! That shit is completely bonkers. Is that the Mac1 or one of the more recent crosses of the MAC?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2020)

Mac1


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Savvy1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Capscut Mac1 smells like some funky bread dough


----------



## chowmein (Mar 1, 2020)

Covetsculitvars said:


> My brother who first started swapping beans and pollen with these cats back a few was doing so well until he got depressed. I seriously enjoy seeing projects like loompa did here,
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/new-breeding-project.63399/
> 
> The prices he was charging didn't please me but it is what it is. Like he told me once in an email .......if folks are willing to pay it then let them! I don't wanna become rich or wealthy off this cultivar.......if I could assure housing, family, and health security I'd just donate the rest of my life to this varietal and lovers of it who feel the same way as I do. I've been around this cultivar my entire life..........didn't really understand how impactful it was in my life until I was 35 yrs old!
> ...


Hey bro im looking too id like to be buds


----------



## chowmein (Mar 1, 2020)

anybody have any information on Mac cuts or websites to get them at 300 is hella ridiculous.. thanks


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 2, 2020)

I ran half a pack I got from the drop with the xmas shirt (the 2nd one I think?). I had a lot going on at that time so a report slipped through the cracks but I will post up what I've got in the archive and will document it properly when I run the rest of the beans. The one pictured was my favorite so I'll write a little bit about her.

I still haven't run the MAC1 cut so I can't speak to that comparison. But I will say that these are solid genetics in seed form. This one wasn't too picky or hard to grow. Nice strong branching, looked like it didn't even really need the trellis. Tons of resin from early on in flower. She blows most other strains away in that department! All of them did tend to have strong preflowering when their roots run out of room but that's the only "con" I noticed if you could even call it that. I've seen plenty of good strains behave the same way anyway. So keeping this one in a solo cup forever like some of y'all like to do isn't a great idea here.

Smell: While she was growing all I could smell from her was lemony haze and I admittedly wasn't too thrilled because I have plenty of personal seed stock that expresses those traits already BUT the smell didn't stay there. It turned into a skunky pair of new nikes/vinyl/something like that, with a haze backend which grew on me considerably. It provides incredibly smooth smoke. Great uplifting effects that'll have you cleaning the ceiling. Can't complain about the price tag here. Cap obviously takes pride in his work and it shows. Intersex issues were nonexistent despite some stress testing. Vigor is great, bud quality is high. Sure I've found decent stuff in cheap seeds here and there but these genes are on another level. I appreciate the breeders of today that are actually breeding  Few and far between. Caps off to Cap!

This branch is knocked up with appy super skunk pollen  but it's a good snapshot of her beauty. I've got a couple video clips I can take some screen shots from. Will post up some more pics from that soon. Cheers!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 2, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I ran half a pack I got from the drop with the xmas shirt (the 2nd one I think?). I had a lot going on at that time so a report slipped through the cracks but I will post up what I've got in the archive and will document it properly when I run the rest of the beans. The one pictured was my favorite so I'll write a little bit about her.
> 
> I still haven't run the MAC1 cut so I can't speak to that comparison. But I will say that these are solid genetics in seed form. This one wasn't too picky or hard to grow. Nice strong branching, looked like it didn't even really need the trellis. Tons of resin from early on in flower. She blows most other strains away in that department! All of them did tend to have strong preflowering when their roots run out of room but that's the only "con" I noticed if you could even call it that. I've seen plenty of good strains behave the same way anyway. So keeping this one in a solo cup forever like some of y'all like to do isn't a great idea here.
> 
> ...


have you run these from clone yet? From clone, the preflowering got so bad I tossed all of my females. It’s the only strain that I have ever ran that got worse from clone.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 2, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> have you run these from clone yet? From clone, the preflowering got so bad I tossed all of my females. It’s the only strain that I have ever ran that got worse from clone.


No not yet. They had plenty of root space and they were still doing it? You try adjusting hours of light, feed, or anything?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn you yankees are having all of the fun. Meanwhile down here in the legalisation limbo that is Australia we're still twiddling our thumbs trying to work this medicinal thing out. The only place where it is now legalised is our Capitial City, Canberra (A.C.T - Australian Capital Territory) and it's fairly ass-backwards in terms of it's legal stipulations. It's sketchy as fuck but at least it's a start!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> No not yet. They had plenty of root space and they were still doing it? You try adjusting hours of light, feed, or anything?


I’m definitely guilty of smaller pots, but up potting them sooner didn’t help. My light schedule is 18/6 in veg, and it’s not changing for one strain. Bigger pots really didn’t help, I think they need 24/7 light in veg.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I’m definitely guilty of smaller pots, but up potting them sooner didn’t help. My light schedule is 18/6 in veg, and it’s not changing for one strain. Bigger pots really didn’t help, I think they need 24/7 light in veg.


Thanks for the info. I have a few strains that do it when their shoes get too tight. Figured it was the same and would snap right out of it when I need it to. Anyway I'll experiment a little and if to no avail will consider chucking them and trying to get my hands on a mac1 cut instead. You are talking about cuts you found from seed right? not caps cut?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> We spend anywhere between 25k and 50k a year buying seeds. Depending on the year.


Pics of these pheno hunts?


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a few strains that do it when their shoes get too tight. Figured it was the same and would snap right out of it when I need it to. Anyway I'll experiment a little and if to no avail will consider chucking them and trying to get my hands on a mac1 cut instead. You are talking about cuts you found from seed right? not caps cut?


Yes from seed, I bought two packs from the April release of 2018 I think. I documented my grows in the original thread, but a bunch of butt hurt trolls got that thread shut down bitching about things that don’t have any effect on them. Anyway, I still have a pack and a half left, been meaning to grow more, but waiting for some inspiration. Pics are still on my IG same name with dashes in between....I’m just not as active there as I was in the past. I usually run every cut 3 times before I make a decision, but these made it two or less. I’m not saying they are inferior, they just don’t work in my setup, and I would not consider myself a novice. I think there are a lot of shitty producers growing it, and that‘s where most of the conflict about how good it is comes from. I have no idea about the actual cut, but it can’t be too far off the seeds with certain traits.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mac 1 Cut I have is a real dream .
Very unique in growth and nice powerful weed .


here she is down in front


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 3, 2020)

MacZillaz
Mac1 x GZittles


----------



## Savvy1 (Mar 4, 2020)

She is my favorite in the garden. Mac1 capscut


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 4, 2020)

Savvy1 said:


> She is my favorite in the garden. Mac1 capscut


Well done! Looks like you've done her proper!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 4, 2020)

Savvy1 said:


> She is my favorite in the garden. Mac1 capscut View attachment 4495529View attachment 4495530


Would be the favorite in mine also!!!
Awesome grow!!


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 5, 2020)

All I have to say is cap hooked me up and I'm very thankful. Unmarked


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 5, 2020)

My orange cookie mac


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 7, 2020)

Savvy1 said:


> Capscut Mac1 smells like some funky bread dough View attachment 4488835View attachment 4488830


I was gonna try buying a mac 1 but pretty nervous about gettin taken how do yall get that caps cut? I was gonna try fg on strainly. Its the 1 plant i want more than any.


----------



## Savvy1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I was gonna try buying a mac 1 but pretty nervous about gettin taken how do yall get that caps cut? I was gonna try fg on strainly. Its the 1 plant i want more than any.


It was blessed to me by another grower who felt i would honor the wishes. Not to be proliferated or profited from. To be given out to fellow respected growers who will follow the same code. Cap gave his capscut of MAC out for free and made limited beans. Your best bet to get a real capscut is going to be from another grower who gives it to you. 
There has been greed down the line with cuts being sold and people making s1 claiming capscut.
I hope you find what your looking for its a beutiful strain.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Mar 12, 2020)

I have this strain 
Is she a heavy or light feeder?


----------



## chowmein (Mar 13, 2020)

Any body grown el Norte from Capulator yet? Looks like a beauty


----------



## nc208 (Mar 13, 2020)

Pa-Nature said:


> MacZillaz
> Mac1 x GZittles
> View attachment 4495034


I have a few packs of these. I just finished 2 london crasher by WSS that turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Railage (Mar 13, 2020)

Just popped 17 Banana Mac seeds.

17 in a 10 pack, was so stoked.

1 seed looked a little shitty but 14 have sprouted out of the coco waiting for the last two.

It would be cool if the last one sprouted but I don’t really care.


----------



## Railage (Mar 15, 2020)

16/17 goin..... that last one doesn’t count


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Mar 16, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> All I have to say is cap hooked me up and I'm very thankful. Unmarked


Seeds? I have the original caps cut 
That can’t be gotten by seed.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 16, 2020)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Seeds? I have the original caps cut
> That can’t be gotten by seed.


Yes, it would like winning the lottery.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Mar 16, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Yes, it would like winning the lottery.


Yea I know but by then everyone will be onto something else. For my first 10 years I popped seeds. Now I’m into the clone only strains that have already been tested


----------



## Railage (Apr 5, 2020)

Banana Macs


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 21, 2020)

day 36


----------



## IBL Consulting (Apr 21, 2020)

The MAC crosses in seed or way more fun to hunt through and pick something that will give exceptionally more weight


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 6, 2020)

here at day 53


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 8, 2020)

Day 55 color getting darker


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 9, 2020)

Day 56


----------



## idlewilder (May 9, 2020)

MAC v2 testers


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 11, 2020)

Day 61
So ready to devour this .


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

My Banana Mac keeper at day 58.

They're at day 65 now and I might pull them at 70.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2020)

Snuck in a shot this right before the lights turned on.
Day 65 Banana Mac.

First clone run of my keeper pheno. She's not as frosty as her sibs and doesn't have the same bag appeal as her runner up, but the high is amazing and she yields like a champ.

Smells like over the top artificial banana and carrot juice. I've never smelled a plant like it.

I also have 10 Mac Stompers in veg.
They have extremely broad Afghan leaves and are growing like cold molasses.


----------



## Bodyne (May 12, 2020)

Caps kush looks great to me


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2020)

Pulled my Banana Mac tonight.
Day 70 in flower.
Ran her 9 weeks on the seed run, because she was so massive and her stems are so skinny, she broke in half
I may try 77 days next run, but with netting or cages.
She's as bad as an og with floppy stems but stacks like crazy.

Here is 4 @ 2'x3' tubs I use. Each tub holds about 25 gallons of coco.
I'm guesstimating 3.5 to 4 lb off them.


Some nug shots


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (May 22, 2020)

Here’s my waiting game cut, it was gifted to me a little over 2 months ago and is currently in the 5th week since the flip (day 34 of 12/12) in FFOF fed FF dirty dozen nutes and microbial mass, under sf2000 LEDs. The trichomes are unreal and the pics don’t even do justice.


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 23, 2020)




----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Pulled my Banana Mac tonight.
> Day 70 in flower.
> Ran her 9 weeks on the seed run, because she was so massive and her stems are so skinny, she broke in half
> I may try 77 days next run, but with netting or cages.
> ...


Must say that looks pretty nuts!
I usually don't like strains with that bud formation.
But that one there is an exception!!! Looks solid and frosty.
How is the density when you squeeze one of those mutant tops??
What smells come off of her and the volume of loudness??


----------



## Werp (May 23, 2020)

Are you selling cuts Bakersfield


Bakersfield said:


> Pulled my Banana Mac tonight.
> Day 70 in flower.
> Ran her 9 weeks on the seed run, because she was so massive and her stems are so skinny, she broke in half
> I may try 77 days next run, but with netting or cages.
> ...


Where did you get the seeds, the only place I see listing them is manchester seeds in europe.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Must say that looks pretty nuts!
> I usually don't like strains with that bud formation.
> But that one there is an exception!!! Looks solid and frosty.
> How is the density when you squeeze one of those mutant tops??
> What smells come off of her and the volume of loudness??


She's not as solid as an Og, but pretty dang solid nonetheless.
She has a very strange odor to me.
Sweet carrots and bananas come to mind with a funk thrown in.
Imagine bananas and stink bug.
On a scale of 1 - 10 she is about a 7 on the loud scale.
This chop challenged my 12 x 40 inch Can-Fan until they dried a bit.

I will post some dried pictures soon.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2020)

Werp said:


> Are you selling cuts Bakersfield
> 
> 
> Where did you get the seeds, the only place I see listing them is manchester seeds in europe.


I don't sell anything, but I'd be willing to communicate about things offsite.

To answer your second question.
I think I bought these from Neptune Seedbank.
The last I checked they still carried them.
You could try Blockchain Novelties and Treestars as well.


----------



## kona gold (May 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> She's not as solid as an Og, but pretty dang solid nonetheless.
> She has a very strange odor to me.
> Sweet carrots and bananas come to mind with a funk thrown in.
> Imagine bananas and stink bug.
> ...


Everything was going fine until stink bug!
Looks excellent brother.
I had an early sample of the crippy. I know you don't have this one. But what a flavor!!
Like a deep Pakistani hash flavor, with somekind of chemmy polyester funk.
Insane!!
So I am thinking these are very old genetics they have. And they might not have the same look or smell of what we are used to as far as triangle kush. But maybe it will shock the crap out of you!
I pulled down my triangle yesterday due to really bad humid weather. Started rotting too much. Was about 2 days out. But 2 days outside around moon is a lot. But pods swelled nicely and lots of resin. My buds are pretty solid. Not sure if because of sun.
But enjoy.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Everything was going fine until stink bug!
> Looks excellent brother.
> I had an early sample of the crippy. I know you don't have this one. But what a flavor!!
> Like a deep Pakistani hash flavor, with somekind of chemmy polyester funk.
> ...


It's a sweet stink bug, lol. 
Tooty fruity with a twist of stank.
Most Banana Og crosses I've tried have a Banana bread - muffin smell.

My sssc Triangle Kush is dry and ready to sample.
She did pack on the Og terps in the last week of flower and is very pretty.


----------



## kona gold (May 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's a sweet stink bug, lol.
> Tooty fruity with a twist of stank.
> Most Banana Og crosses I've tried have a Banana bread - muffin smell.
> 
> ...


Sweet stink bug?!!
That sounds even more gross!
Sample that asap and let me know what you think??
I am very interested. Because if there is an og that is sturdy and doesn't have a 5x stretch......maybe that's not a bad thing!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2020)

Here's a Banana Mac top.

To give a comparison
She smells very similar to the Nigerian used by 
Swamp Boys seeds, if anyone here is familiar with that line.


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's a Banana Mac top.
> View attachment 4575359View attachment 4575360
> To give a comparison
> She smells very similar to the Nigerian used by
> Swamp Boys seeds, if anyone here is familiar with that line.


might have let her go another 8 days


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2020)

Pa-Nature said:


> might have let her go another 8 days


I'm going for 11 weeks next run


----------



## Pa-Nature (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Pa-Nature (May 29, 2020)

1 more day of dry and then the dark cool cure


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (May 31, 2020)

Waiting Game cut day 43 of 12/12. Had some salt buildup but a nice flush and were back on track Had to put up the trellis cuz everything was floppingover


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi guys how are we all ? . I'm glad I have found this thread . After downing tools for a few years . I'm finally back . I have been gifted caps mac cut and will be growing it out to it's full potential .


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2020)

After 2 days in coco Its perked up nicely .


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (Jun 5, 2020)

This waiting game just doesn’t stop impressing me. Maybe a week left of nutes, then just RO. If anyone who has grown Waiting Game feels differently, please let me know. This is my 3rd grow so far


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jun 5, 2020)

Pauly.wants.a.cracker said:


> This waiting game just doesn’t stop impressing me. Maybe a week left of nutes, then just RO. If anyone who has grown Waiting Game feels differently, please let me know. This is my 3rd grow so far


I know I'm impressed. I have a pack of these in the queue to be uncapped and popped. Looking forward to more reports. Whats is it smelling like at this point?


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (Jun 7, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> I know I'm impressed. I have a pack of these in the queue to be uncapped and popped. Looking forward to more reports. Whats is it smelling like at this point?


Honestly I can’t put my finger on it, and I’m not the best with pinpointing smells. It is really pungent and puts off a straight MAC nose most days, but sometimes i get a really sweet earthy dankyness that I can’t compare to anything else


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (Jun 24, 2020)

4 or 5 more days of drying and the waiting game will be ready for jars pics to come soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2020)

Anybody see Cap's meltdown over Juneteenth? 

Classy stuff, smh. Caps cut lol


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anybody see Cap's meltdown over Juneteenth?
> 
> Classy stuff, smh. Caps cut lol


What happened?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 26, 2020)

GUN1 said:


> What happened?


He basically down played the Juneteenth holiday and made some comment about he wished he got hand outs or some stupid stuff.

How dude doesn't feel privileged is beyond me. 

Tasteless imo, and why pick that day to open his mouth?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He basically down played the Juneteenth holiday and made some comment about he wished he got hand outs or some stupid stuff.
> 
> How dude doesn't feel privileged is beyond me.
> 
> Tasteless imo, and why pick that day to open his mouth?


I missed it. What makes him privileged?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He basically down played the Juneteenth holiday and made some comment about he wished he got hand outs or some stupid stuff.
> 
> How dude doesn't feel privileged is beyond me.
> 
> Tasteless imo, and why pick that day to open his mouth?


I thought he made a joke about how great of a weekend it would be if you were a black gay father since three holidays coincided on the same weekend. Same shit that happens when anyone with a bunch of followers posts an opinion on a sensitive subject....the fucking weirdo’s come out. Did you see the original post, b/c he deleted it over all the weirdo’s In the comments.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I thought he made a joke about how great of a weekend it would be if you were a black gay father since three holidays coincided on the same weekend. Same shit that happens when anyone with a bunch of followers posts an opinion on a sensitive subject....the fucking weirdo’s come out. Did you see the original post, b/c he deleted it over all the weirdo’s In the comments.


The screen shot I seen must have been out of context then. Totally seemed like he was bitching he ain't caught no breaks in life, lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The screen shot I seen must have been out of context then. Totally seemed like he was bitching he ain't caught no breaks in life, lol.


i only saw parts, and then it got deleted. There were a ton of weirdo’s trying to twist it into their own agenda....from Nazis to the ones(I don’t know what you call them) on the other side that make Nazis seem like Boy Scouts, and everything in between. Maybe I missed something, but it just seemed like a bunch of miserable weirdo’s who found a platform to argue on.


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (Jul 1, 2020)

Waiting Game all dried and ready for some jars. Got 150 grams dry from the 1 plant, also got 150 from the banana punch. Now if I could just fill the 4x8 and get that type of yield! I have a lot of work to do on my early to mid-flower routine....we’ll get there lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

Mac Stomper @ week 8
Nothing too exciting going on in this pack.
Not going to be the yielder that the Banana Mac did, but they have a couple of weeks to go.

These girls have very loud Jack Herer terps except for this one which smells of a grapish industrial chemical, like paint stripper.
She is also stand alone different in phenotype to the others.


These are the Jack terp phenos. Very lemony industrial cleaner-ish.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 9, 2020)

MAC v2 tester


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 11, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCe814ZhB8t/
 lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 11, 2020)

Here’s some Mac1 .. I disagree with that post .. the same thing was said about cookies overrated etc and cookie is In over 75% of most genetics right now but I can agree to disagree


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 18, 2020)

Grape Stomper picked at day 63
Very loud!
Smells range from Grape babyshit or a 
dumpster behind an Indian restaurant, to the lemon lime pepper smell of Jack Herer/Super Silver Haze.


----------



## Railage (Aug 18, 2020)

Day 70 Banana Mac


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 3, 2020)

Outdoor MacV2


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone have any info on the MAC V2 drop? He showed some pics of test runs on insta then quit talking about them


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Anyone have any info on the MAC V2 drop? He showed some pics of test runs on insta then quit talking about them


No idea but he did tell everyone a few months ago to sign up for email announcements on the bean basement to hear when it'll be released. He posted a pic on IG today that said he will finally be sending out his first email announcement next week. So I'm guessing that might be the announcement.


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 3, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> No idea but he did tell everyone a few months ago to sign up for email announcements on the bean basement to hear when it'll be released. He posted a pic on IG today that said he will finally be sending out his first email announcement next week. So I'm guessing that might be the announcement.


I signed up to the basement when I seen that post and thought I just wasnt getting the emails. The MAC v2 are on my short wishlist of upcoming strains so hopefully I can snag a pack.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 3, 2020)

I think he also mentioned around that time that they were going to come out in late summer. In his post today he said kind
of cryptically said that he is way behind his goals and that good things take time about the announcement next week. So I just took it as the V2 finally being announced because I think he was just waiting for them to be tested first.

I was looking to get a pack as well as I was never able to get seeds or a cut of the original MAC.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> Day 70 Banana Mac
> 
> View attachment 4657197View attachment 4657198View attachment 4657199View attachment 4657200


How did those turn out for you?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 19, 2020)

Clones? Who’s lookin


----------



## Railage (Dec 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> How did those turn out for you?


Not bad at all, we kept 1 that’s got a really good Banana smell and taste when you smoke it, I have a nug pic, I’ll get some flower photos in like 40 days, we have 120 of B.Mac #5 in day 18 of flower today.

The one is the photo that you quoted was #12 and it was a very beautiful plant, was a pretty good high and had tasty terps that I couldn’t describe, #5 though is better, uglier but better.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2020)

Any one else spend a chunk of Christmas trying to get the Dirt Letter?
What a shit show!
I had to message Cap to get my account sorted.
Like a true gentleman he went above and beyond and I now have some real respect for the man behind the name.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Any one else spend a chunk of Christmas trying to get the Dirt Letter?
> What a shit show!
> I had to message Cap to get my account sorted.
> Like a true gentleman he went above and beyond and I now have some real respect for the man behind the name.


Yeah I'm in too


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Yeah I'm in too


Dm me your handle over there, if you'd like.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 10, 2021)

I started a bunch of these with another breeder.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 10, 2021)

Here is a recent update from a couple of days.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 11, 2021)

So on my Ig account I have recently written, that many people have the Mac (Alien Cookies × Miracle 15) but not as many people have Orange Cookie Dawg (Orange Cookies × Stardawg) × Miracle 15

So for me when it comes down to the Mothers,

Orange cookie Dawg vs Alien Cookies

OCD × Miracle 15 seems more interesting. 

Anyhow here are some other plants coming up



I've started about seven of these plants, I might start a few more .


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> View attachment 4795156


If this was from the newsletter, what were your options at the time.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If this was from the newsletter, what were your options at the time.


Yeah it's from the DirtLetter. Are you asking what was available to choose from...or which 2 did I pick.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Yeah it's from the DirtLetter. Are you asking what was available to choose from...or which 2 did I pick.


I was asking what choices you had to select from. Thanks.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I was asking what choices you had to select from. Thanks.


Shitttt it's like 15ish strains, I'll send you the list.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Shitttt it's like 15ish strains, I'll send you the list.


Thanks. 

Did you choose Mac V2 and Big Chillz?


----------



## Railage (Jan 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you choose Mac V2 and Big Chillz?


I chose the CFL F3 and the Jungle Mac and got the Big Chillz as the freebie.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> I chose the CFL F3 and the Jungle Mac and got the Big Chillz as the freebie.


That's nice. Can't wait to see what you run and everyone else too.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2021)

So I have seven plants going here. I think this pack came with 13 or 14 seeds.

OCD × M15



Started Dec 15th 2020 I should be able to take clones from these plants in a couple of weeks and sex them.

In other threads that I post, I state that I prefer growing seeded plants from clone and it looks like I will be doing the same for these.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> I chose the CFL F3 and the Jungle Mac and got the Big Chillz as the freebie.


I got the Big Chillz as well for my Cap's choice.

Has anyone grown it? 
I'm concerned about the PCK in it's heritage.
I just can't stand PCK funk.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you choose Mac V2 and Big Chillz?


Yessir, ocd miracle was Caps choice


----------



## Cannaology (Feb 15, 2021)

Capulator market is Open again!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey Cannaology where do you find this Cap market, sorry I just signed up trying to find deals or bargains on Cap's gear. Some of the only stuff that works for my conditions. 

I have MACmosa from Sunken Treasure going right now ... two of my favorite strains in one! (going HARD even the one runt has surpassed both surviving Runtz x Strawnana. I had dunked 4 of a 6 pack of females Runtz x Strawnana from PCG. Two died barely popped the shell one tail broke I tried planting anyhow but they crapped out. Two popped and pushed tails and made it they are still going but real stragglers sadly ... of course it is the only pack of them I could get my hands on with my luck. I hope the two make it and I can S1 to run them again or hope for a miracle next run with the last two and self those ones for another shot at them.)

I also have a Jokers from Compound and a Hectane from Grandiflora going. The two Lemon Alien Bubba from La Plata didn't make it neither sadly. The Jokers were running hard in the beginning they were strongest in garden but now I got this savagely purple main stemmed MACmosa that is putting the Jokers to shame, hope it is female going to clone the hell outta her. The Jokers are pretty resilient but nothing like Sunken Treasure Seeds ... that is some STRONG genetics I am actually going to reach out to them and see if they will sell me a package with all the strains they released just because of what I see with these MACMosa, the 4 I popped out of one of my 12 packs are ALL going hard the runt even surpassing other strains. CRAZY to see in person. The Jokers I will say are STIIIIIIIIINKY DAMN STRONG from stem rub WAY stinkier than any other even MACmosa so I am hoping for a growth spurt to see these guys keep up with MACmosa, they are close but the MACmosa honestly stands apart from anything I've seen prior. I am an old fart so I've seen some vigorous growth before but yeah not like this.

If anyone reading is wondering so I am running 5 gallon Airpots with (hand watering daily atm but got most of my Bluemat resivoir system setup about to be installed once my last pieces get here, just built stand for resivior last few days) Stepwell Super Soil with Stepwell veg top dress (if you use it use lowest recommended measurements for weekly feedings or you zap the hell outta them with Nitrogen trust me haha I did it) weekly along with my homeade super Bokashi, Great White Myco foliar/EM1 and drench top of pot weekly along with daily aloe, coconut water probably the only reason they choked it down and are still chugging along. I am making some LABS as well next day or two to use also. 

Here are some pics, I am ACMPR by the way so I have nowhere near what I am allowed just don't have the space atm sadly.



This was before the nute shock from too much Nitrogen and me panicking thinking my covercrop was choking out my plants and me ripping them out only to realize my tops and fans kinked and curled and flipped updise down because they had WAY too much N. I even thought maybe russet or broad mites initially but THANK GOD NO!

Here is after everyone's haircuts and you can see what I mean about the genetics and who is strong and who not. These all are the same age but the purple MACmosa and anotyer MACmosa and 2 Jokers are older by about 3 days. I decided to pop a few extra because just as I figured some were stronger than others and thankfully I had a bit of foresight.



This is my purple stemmed, purple petioled beauty ... FINGERS CROSSED IT IS FEMALE but if male oh boy he's a STUD! STRONG LIKE AN OX TOOK EVERYTHING AND WAS AFFECTED LITTLE TO NONE IN FACT IT EXPLODED WITH GROWTH so MACmosa is a nutrient hungry MONSTER! Keep in mind I just gave a crazy watering and huge dose of aloe, coconut water and Great White enough for 4 gallon mixture in a 1 litre bottle distributed evenly amongst all in garden even my vegtables I got going. So everyones leaves are fat and droopy full of water.


Most of the Jokers have purple petioles but only one has mad purple veins in the main stalk. I think it is this one.



Damn I need to post twice because I can only post 10 images at once. Well hope you guys n gals enjoy these. I will post the rest right away.

Just a heads up I am looking to meet some good people and network and I've been creeping this and other forums for years but just watched because things were not so socially accepted as they are now and I am a safe and paranoid fellow. It is a different day we are in and time I met some good cats and shared knowledge and maybe some genes. If anyone is calm, smart and good hearted reach out if you want to shoot the shit and so forth. 

Rest of pics in next post including my lights, etc. Keep in mind my Bluemat is just about done so it isn't installed yet.


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Here are the rest of my pics. I will keep you guys updated as it goes along and hopefully eventhough it is MACmosa from Sunken Treasure it still has Cap's MAC in it so no one gets upset since this is a Cap thread ... I think it is even MAC1 (think it is a MAC BX if I am not mistaken) if I am not mistaken. I am sure someone can lend some insight here.



One more post with a couple pics then I will update in a few weeks maybe a month. I am vegging for two more solid months as I have 7 feet of space so train to high hell then flip but going to take cuts before that and I'll be doing my first topping here probably next week and get those clones going. There will be 3 people from here I reach out to and hopefully we can scratch eachothers backs so to speak but hopefully you boys are in Canada too with the border bs and all. Anyhow keep an eye out and reach out if you'd like I would appreciate meeting like minded people.


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Some seed porn ... my CFL F3 trying to scoop one more for a mini hunt would like 3 more for a 50 seed hunt but I can only find 3 and cannot afford all 3 atm sadly.
Here is my Super Lemon Haze x MAC I will be running next for my go to daytime.
Here is my MACstomper (had 2 sold 1 regret it entirely haha dumbass I am but going to grab 2 more when I can afford it as I know where about a dozen are atm)

Here is my Grapestomper OG BX1 from Sunken Treasure and my 2 MACmosa if you are wondering both use MAC1 in it supposedly. 


Alright well hopefully you all enjoyed reading, I'll be active documenting my grow here plus starting an Instagram soon and maybe join some other forums but yeah shoot me questions if you got them. Have a good and blessed day all of you!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Cannaology said:


> Capulator market is Open again!


Hey buddy where do I go to find this Cap's market?


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 70 Banana Mac
> 
> View attachment 4657197View attachment 4657198View attachment 4657199View attachment 4657200


DAMN NICE!!!


----------



## Cannaology (Feb 15, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Hey buddy where do I go to find this Cap's market?


Beanbasement


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 15, 2021)

I grabbed some Sticky Buns and Sunset Mac last night


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I grabbed some Sticky Buns and Sunset Mac last night


Ah sheeeeet, NICE! Haha the Sunset MAC though does it stack now is it fixed? From last I saw Cap said 18 inch colas BUT they were REALLY 2 to 3 with 2 inch spacing between throughout a total distsnce of yeah maybe 18 to 24 inch. That was one that sounds awesome with the parentage but I haven't seen it yet personally just way back when I still had Insta.

Thank you I figured on beanbasement isn't that his home pretty much haha?


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I grabbed some Sticky Buns and Sunset Mac last night


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I grabbed some Sticky Buns and Sunset Mac last night


I'm thinking about grabbing the Sticky Buns and Jungle Mac, but I'm stalling because I've bought too many packs lately.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing the Sticky Buns and Jungle Mac, but I'm stalling because I've bought too many packs lately.


I really wasnt going to, but my friend wanted the sticky buns pack and I threw in for a pack of sunset mac cause I'm an addict


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing the Sticky Buns and Jungle Mac, but I'm stalling because I've bought too many packs lately.


AHHHH man I wish I had a ton of extra cash that Jungle MAC sounds good too but I REALLY want MACV2 and more CFL F3 ... I just joined the basement hoping Cap will see my post and add me to marketplace, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Cannaology said:


> Beanbasement


Thanks Cannaology!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> AHHHH man I wish I had a ton of extra cash that Jungle MAC sounds good too but I REALLY want MACV2 and more CFL F3 ... I just joined the basement hoping Cap will see my post and add me to marketplace, fingers crossed!!!


Can you see the marketplace now that your a member?
I was thinking it's dirt letter members who see it first and then the other members in a week or so.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I really wasnt going to, but my friend wanted the sticky buns pack and I threw in for a pack of sunset mac cause I'm an addict


I haven't seen any pics of the Sticky Buns, but I can only imagine the epic level of frost and the terpenes using GG4 with Mac


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I really wasnt going to, but my friend wanted the sticky buns pack and I threw in for a pack of sunset mac cause I'm an addict


Haha you don't even want to see my collection it is stupid ... I am the crack fiend of seeds hahaha! I have 4x 3 Litre Bormiolli Rocco hermetically sealed jars in my seed fridge; well converted wine cooler actually, kept at 6 celcius 25 rh. I put a cup of organic basmatti in each as dessicant and everything is vac sealed before being put in. Any time I open I let come to room temp 24 hours but obviously try never to open them. Learnt that storage trick from Mean Gene from Mendo reading him post. 

I truly have more than I can go through in a lifetime but I am here and there gifting packs to people close to me to get them setup and running then I help chose offspring to breed filial 1's from everything or selfing or reversing if I only find females. So I still get the goodies in the end win win plus makes people smile keeps them busy in this bs lockdown crap and it is definitely keeping spirits up so winning all around!

I only truly want 3 more strains but after running Sunkens gear that list just grew exponentially. My must haves though are MACV2, HighMAC and at least one more CFL F3.

I feel your pain, should start a pheno hunters anonymous ffs lmfao!!!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Can you see the marketplace now that your a member?
> I was thinking it's dirt letter members who see it first and then the other members in a week or so.


Not yet I see what you mean though someone posted screenshots but nah not yet that is why I said I hope Cap sees my post and fires an invite.‍


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Not yet I see what you mean though someone posted screenshots but nah not yet that is why I said I hope Cap sees my post and fires an invite.‍


Lol wtf it was supposed to be a set of praying hands and a guy shrugging shoulders. Ah well.‍


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Lol wtf it was supposed to be a set of praying hands and a guy shrugging shoulders. Ah well.‍


Omg nm


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Omg nm


I think he'll open the marketplace to all members after a bit. 
He did that on the last drop.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing the Sticky Buns and Jungle Mac, but I'm stalling because I've bought too many packs lately.


If it makes it easier I think Jungle MAC is out of stock.

I have 5 in my cart, but can’t justify it either. If I do pull the trigger I’ll whittle it down to 3 likely Sunset, Commando and GAS.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't seen any pics of the Sticky Buns, but I can only imagine the epic level of frost and the terpenes using GG4 with Mac


Yeah I kinda wanna keep it to be honest, seems like a crazy good cross. Might just give him a mac v2 pack call it good haha.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't see the marketplace in the bean basement. I'm assuming that it's cause I haven't posted anything there. 

I like Cap and understand what he's trying to do but I don't need extra hoops to go through to try and get some seeds, it's turning me off to his stuff honestly and just making me want to go through other breeders.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I don't see the marketplace in the bean basement. I'm assuming that it's cause I haven't posted anything there.
> 
> I like Cap and understand what he's trying to do but I don't need extra hoops to go through to try and get some seeds, it's turning me off to his stuff honestly and just making me want to go through other breeders.


You have to subscribe (pay) to see the marketplace.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 15, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I don't see the marketplace in the bean basement. I'm assuming that it's cause I haven't posted anything there.
> 
> I like Cap and understand what he's trying to do but I don't need extra hoops to go through to try and get some seeds, it's turning me off to his stuff honestly and just making me want to go through other breeders.


Harvest Mutual


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You have to subscribe (pay) to see the marketplace.


Yeah not going to pay just to see what he's got lol that's pretty dumb.



bongrip101 said:


> Harvest Mutual


They don't have any strains that I want from him right now in stock, plus I won't buy from them anyway. They seem shady because they released the V2 on their site which froze while they were on IG live doing an auction. Everyone was asking about it during the auction and they said they weren't even going to address the frozen site. Then magically when the site unfroze the V2 were gone and they were selling it on the auction for more money.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yeah not going to pay just to see what he's got lol that's pretty dumb.
> 
> 
> They don't have any strains that I want from him right now in stock, plus I won't buy from them anyway. They seem shady because they released the V2 on their site which froze while they were on IG live doing an auction. Everyone was asking about it during the auction and they said they weren't even going to address the frozen site. Then magically when the site unfroze the V2 were gone and they were selling it on the auction for more money.


This is from the original email. I never signed up because the cost isn't worth it to me:


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 15, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yeah not going to pay just to see what he's got lol that's pretty dumb.
> 
> 
> They don't have any strains that I want from him right now in stock, plus I won't buy from them anyway. They seem shady because they released the V2 on their site which froze while they were on IG live doing an auction. Everyone was asking about it during the auction and they said they werent even going to address the frozen site. Then majically when the site unfroze the V2 were gone and they were selling it on the auction for more money.


I've never done business with them, just know they have stuff. 
And it wasnt very dumb to get 3 packs for $380 from the dirtletter.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I've never done business with them, just know they have stuff.
> And it wasnt very dumb to get 3 packs for $380 from the dirtletter.


It is dumb when you don't know what's in stock. I sign up just to find out that what I want is gone and all that's left is stuff I already have? If I didn't have anything from him yet that might be a good deal but I don't want extra packs that I already have even if they are discounted, I have too many beans as it is to get stuff I don't need. Cap even picks one of the 3 strains, so there is a good chance I'll get one I already have.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I've never done business with them, just know they have stuff.
> And it wasnt very dumb to get 3 packs for $380 from the dirtletter.


I think I payed 300 or more for 1 pack of Mac Stomper at Tree Star.
380 for 3 packs seemed like a no brainier.
Plus I got Big Miracle, FTW


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 15, 2021)

From Cap's perspective it was pretty smart. He had hundreds sign up at once for $380 a pop. Cha ching!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I think I payed 300 or more for 1 pack of Mac Stomper at Tree Star.
> 380 for 3 packs seemed like a no brainier.
> Plus I got Big Miracle, FTW


Sunken Treasure Seeds usually has Mac Stomper for $200. Insane seeds has it right now and yesterday they had a 20% off sale so it could have been got for $160.




PJ Diaz said:


> From Cap's perspective it was pretty smart. He had hundreds sign up at once for $380 a pop. Cha ching!


I'm not complaining or saying it's not smart, it's just not a way I prefer to do business so I will be passing on it and going elsewhere.


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 15, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I've never done business with them, just know they have stuff.
> And it wasnt very dumb to get 3 packs for $380 from the dirtletter.


Whoever bitches about 3 of Cap's strains for 380 is nuts straight up when MACV2 goes on auction for 5 plus same with CFL ha shit man 380 is nothing for those that is SWEEEEEET, I am looking forward when he hopefully reaches out. Gladly pay 380 for that plus some swag and first dibs on special drops or whatever that is awesome.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't get me wrong I see this way as great for some, but not for others is all. If you don't have a lot of time, if you already have a lot of his packs or if you already have tons of seeds and are being more picky about what you acquire could make it not worth it for some. I have so many seeds right now that I don't want doubles or for someone else to pick a pack for me that I may not care for. When I buy something now it has to be something I really want, don't care if it's a good deal. Good for Cap making what he wants work for him, but obviously this way isn't for everyone.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 16, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> View attachment 4827226View attachment 4827228
> Some seed porn ... my CFL F3 trying to scoop one more for a mini hunt would like 3 more for a 50 seed hunt but I can only find 3 and cannot afford all 3 atm sadly.View attachment 4827230
> Here is my Super Lemon Haze x MAC I will be running next for my go to daytime.View attachment 4827231
> Here is my MACstomper (had 2 sold 1 regret it entirely haha dumbass I am but going to grab 2 more when I can afford it as I know where about a dozen are atm)
> ...


Have you started any capulator gear as of yet. Post all that other stuff In the other threads. 

Nice grabs on capulator gear.

There might be a thread on "MAC" hybrids out there, but to see how Capulator's Gear and not some other Breeders selections. 

Acmpr Hmm new to this (Not mmpr or Mmar) welcome.


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 16, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Don't get me wrong I see this way as great for some, but not for others is all. If you don't have a lot of time, if you already have a lot of his packs or if you already have tons of seeds and are being more picky about what you acquire could make it not worth it for some. I have so many seeds right now that I don't want doubles or for someone else to pick a pack for me that I may not care for. When I buy something now it has to be something I really want, don't care if it's a good deal. Good for Cap making what he wants work for him, but obviously this way isn't for everyone.


Of course agreed, for me it is just because I still don't have MACV2 and I want CFL F3 plus I would take OCD M15, Stick Buns, Jungle MAC, MACstomper, GAS or MAC69 in a heartbeat for a freebie and honestly all of the crosses have something good in it so I wouldn't mind if Cap chose one I wasn't going to jump on myself. Like you said though good for some others not so much but for me 380 to get 3 plus some freebies ALL DAY BUD I paid 250 plus shipping for each MACstomper and I bought 2 but sold one sadly so for me IN A HEARTBEAT!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Have you started any capulator gear as of yet. Post all that other stuff In the other threads.
> 
> Nice grabs on capulator gear.
> 
> ...


Next run Cap's is getting dunked. This one I ran Compound Jokers, Grandiflora Hectane, PCG Runtz x Strawnana and Sunken Treasure MACmosa. 

Next is Super Lemon Haze, MACstomper and CFL F3 unless I get MACV2 in the meantime then prob that too all in 1 gallons to hunt, sex and then transplant keepers. ACMPR is new MMPR btw new name or something Health Canada Access to Cannabis for Medical PuRposes aka HC ACMPR.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 16, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Next run Cap's is getting dunked. This one I ran Compound Jokers, Grandiflora Hectane, PCG Runtz x Strawnana and Sunken Treasure MACmosa.
> 
> Next is Super Lemon Haze, MACstomper and CFL F3 unless I get MACV2 in the meantime then prob that too all in 1 gallons to hunt, sex and then transplant keepers. ACMPR is new MMPR btw new name or something Health Canada Access to Cannabis for Medical PuRposes aka HC ACMPR.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.


It was a joke. We all know what the acmpr is young whimper snapper. You have people on these canna forums for the last 10 years and more from Canada. People are well versed and just being entertained by the new starts.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 16, 2021)

This should make healthy clone. 
Capulator 
《Orange Cookie Dawg × Miricle 15》


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It was a joke. We all know what the acmpr is young whimper snapper. You have people on these canna forums for the last 10 years and more from Canada. People are well versed and just being entertained by the new starts.


Hahaha well I guess my old fart ass is flattered you called me a young whipper snapper. 

I have been creeping forums since high school in 90's flipping through High Times collecting the budshot centerfolds like you would collect playboy cfolds so I am far from a young whipper snapper. I just never jumped in signed up and contributed because all the people I knew were not on legal side and I learnt what I could eavesdropping on my parents friends but always knew not to open my mouth ever about anything I saw because things were not socially accepted as they are now. I have helped out in gardens over the years mostly trimming at harvest but tried to stick around as much as I ever was allowed so I could learn as much as possible. 

After getting in an accident and becoming disabled I bit the bullet so to speak and bought my own gear to get my medical grow going because the amount of meds I need to keep pain in check is too much to purchase from another producer, I just cannot afford it. So I tried to buy the best I could to get the best meds out of it. Think I did pretty well but I couldn't afford a whole C02 setup yet hence why you see bags in my tent. Also we had to sell our home and are currently renting until we find a cheap place where we are at so that is why my tent is up instead of my 100 ft of thermoflow poly isn't plastered on every wall n the ceiling n floor just my closet speace in case my teas spill over when brewing a bit.

Anyhow I got a good chuckle out of your post dude haha the old lady laughed too. I do look younger but sure as hell don't feel it, she always says I look like people her age but bs to that I got a bunch of white popping up in my hair I don't like and getting wrinkles n shite so yeah ... she is 12 years younger no way I look like I'm late 20's man ... maybe before we had kids coulda said that but I think that is the major contributing factor to my aging plus dealing with all my injury bs stress that came along with that crap. 

Thanks again though you brightened my day and made me laugh. Appreciate it man. Have a great day brother!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This should make healthy clone.
> Capulator
> 《Orange Cookie Dawg × Miricle 15》
> View attachment 4828157View attachment 4828158View attachment 4828160View attachment 4828161


HELL YES! Ha that is a damned good one! NICE!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This should make healthy clone.
> Capulator
> 《Orange Cookie Dawg × Miricle 15》
> View attachment 4828157View attachment 4828158View attachment 4828160View attachment 4828161


Eventhough it makes a nice clone did one fall off your rack n break?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 16, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Eventhough it makes a nice clone did one fall off your rack n break?


Nope I wanted to cut that.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 20, 2021)

And caps cap


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> View attachment 4831904
> And caps capView attachment 4831908


Is there a theme between the Sunset Mac and Sticky Buns with their purple font?


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Is there a theme between the Sunset Mac and Sticky Buns with their purple font?


I'm not sure, only similarity I see is Mac pollen.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

I can get the mac 1 cut but i would have to drive a ways. Is it worth it? I heard it veg slow af and gots pasta terps. also, it doesn't take pollen very well? anyone have experience with that cut


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I can get the mac 1 cut but i would have to drive a ways. Is it worth it? I heard it veg slow af and gots pasta terps. also, it doesn't take pollen very well? anyone have experience with that cut


Depends on what a ways is to you.
I wouldn't drive more than a hundred miles for a gifted cut of it.
You should be advised as well that the offspring of Mac1 usually turn out bad.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Depends on what a ways is to you.
> I wouldn't drive more than a hundred miles for a gifted cut of it.
> You should be advised as well that the offspring of Mac1 usually turn out bad.


Prolly a little farther than that but i could hang with the homie for a day or two. dk if i care about it if it doesnt breed good tho


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 21, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> View attachment 4831904
> And caps capView attachment 4831908


No fucking way! High five!


----------



## GetRektInc (Feb 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I can get the mac 1 cut but i would have to drive a ways. Is it worth it? I heard it veg slow af and gots pasta terps. also, it doesn't take pollen very well? anyone have experience with that cut


Yeilds and terps buddy dunno who told you pasta terps haha, it is MAC bx with M15 so no not pasta terps. Buddy in NY just finished a run and apparently it throws down if dialed in. I was surprised hearing that.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I can get the mac 1 cut but i would have to drive a ways. Is it worth it? I heard it veg slow af and gots pasta terps. also, it doesn't take pollen very well? anyone have experience with that cut


Definitely not pasta terps, lol. 
I have grown it a few times, and would say that it is worth a drive, for sure. 
The people around me seem to love it.


----------



## chowmein (Feb 23, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Hey Cannaology where do you find this Cap market, sorry I just signed up trying to find deals or bargains on Cap's gear. Some of the only stuff that works for my conditions.
> 
> I have MACmosa from Sunken Treasure going right now ... two of my favorite strains in one! (going HARD even the one runt has surpassed both surviving Runtz x Strawnana. I had dunked 4 of a 6 pack of females Runtz x Strawnana from PCG. Two died barely popped the shell one tail broke I tried planting anyhow but they crapped out. Two popped and pushed tails and made it they are still going but real stragglers sadly ... of course it is the only pack of them I could get my hands on with my luck. I hope the two make it and I can S1 to run them again or hope for a miracle next run with the last two and self those ones for another shot at them.)
> 
> ...


How much is your electric bill with the Gavita 1700 e 2nd generation?


----------



## GetRektInc (Mar 2, 2021)

chowmein said:


> How much is your electric bill with the Gavita 1700 e 2nd generation?


Not sure yet haven't looked at last 2 months, will keep you updated but easy to figure out your wattage 650 x 18 hours x 30 x kw/h price. It is not much at all my Dad burnt more with his 4 x 300w vipar spectra crap. My entire room is energy efficient everything running on 10 amp no problems no hot wires so it is LOW. I have 4 honeywell 10 inch fans for moving air/circulation, 2x 420 cfm can fan pro for intake/exhaust 750 cfm mountaineer filter for the stink, taotronics humidifier, honeywell dehumidifier, hessaire swamp cooler (cools and brings humidity up to 60 percentish, triplite power bar conditioner thing so no voltage drop on light, Gavita el2 controller no issues.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

There are three different Ocd × M15 in this shot, I have some more.

Two are topped in the shot and one left normal.


----------



## chowmein (Mar 16, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Not sure yet haven't looked at last 2 months, will keep you updated but easy to figure out your wattage 650 x 18 hours x 30 x kw/h price. It is not much at all my Dad burnt more with his 4 x 300w vipar spectra crap. My entire room is energy efficient everything running on 10 amp no problems no hot wires so it is LOW. I have 4 honeywell 10 inch fans for moving air/circulation, 2x 420 cfm can fan pro for intake/exhaust 750 cfm mountaineer filter for the stink, taotronics humidifier, honeywell dehumidifier, hessaire swamp cooler (cools and brings humidity up to 60 percentish, triplite power bar conditioner thing so no voltage drop on light, Gavita el2 controller no issues.


 Oh oh thank you for the info brotha!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone know where to find any orange cookies MAC beans? I bought a bag from a dude of it and man it’s orange as hell. I love it. Want to grow it. Thanks fam


----------



## Romis (Mar 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know where to find any orange cookies MAC beans? I bought a bag from a dude of it and man it’s orange as hell. I love it. Want to grow it. Thanks fam


Sign up to Cap's dirt letter and it's in the bean basement.


----------



## Romis (Mar 20, 2021)

Those lucky enough to be on the West Coast!

Locals come support CAP!

Tomorrow 3/21 @ 10am ~ Cap dogg is hosting a MACstravaganza in Los Angeles.


There's gonna be beans and flowers all from Chef Peepee himself!

Details:
3/21 - Sunday
10:00 am
1155 East Pico Blvd,
Los Angeles, CA

First come first serve!

Seeds:
Sticky Buns
MAC v2
Burnie MAC
Granny MAC
Waiting Game
Super Lemon Haze x MAC **NEED THIS**
Orange Apricot MAC
Eastside MAC

*new new*
Bootyclapper
Stimulus
Frosted Cheeks

Flowers:
MAC v2
MAC1
Sunset MAC
Motor Breath 15
Super Lemon Nasty
Alien Cookies x Kushmints (Seed Junky x CAP collab)
Freezerburn x Kushmints
Sunset MAC x Kushmints
Commando

Hopefully this post helps at least a fellow gromie get some goodies!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 21, 2021)

Romis said:


> Sign up to Cap's dirt letter and it's in the bean basement.


I signed up but don’t see a marketplace. I made a grow log thread. Any help?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I signed up but don’t see a marketplace. I made a grow log thread. Any help?


The market place he said he would be having in phases or segments. 1 , 2 3.

During the phases there is unlimited people that can sign up , but just During that time frame.

The people that got in During phase one will always have their block prices on genetics.

The people that get in During phase two will have their block prices

And finally the people that get in During phases three will have their block prices.

Most real world companies have loyalty programs for people that have been with them longer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

Super Lemon SMAC Purple City Cut

My pheno A cut of Grape Stomper


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 25, 2021)

Just scored a pack of Sticky bunz in a raffle for $25


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 25, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Just scored a pack of Sticky bunz in a raffle for $25


Nice! Where @?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 25, 2021)

Romis said:


> Those lucky enough to be on the West Coast!
> 
> Locals come support CAP!
> 
> ...


Do you know how the rest of us can get thses?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Nice! Where @?


IG the dealer made 400 off it. $25 a spot. A wheel was spun and that rabbits foot has been proven to still be there.


----------



## Romis (Mar 26, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Do you know how the rest of us can get thses?


Very soon in the market place.


----------



## Qube (Mar 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I signed up but don’t see a marketplace. I made a grow log thread. Any help?


If I understand correctly you have to finish the grow to get full access to the site. Somebody correct me if this is wrong. 

I've started a grow log there as well but I'm wondering what the fuss is about. What magic awaits me once I have completed my grow log and get full access to the site?

Is it worth the effort?


----------



## Romis (Mar 26, 2021)

Qube said:


> If I understand correctly you have to finish the grow to get full access to the site. Somebody correct me if this is wrong.
> 
> I've started a grow log there as well but I'm wondering what the fuss is about. What magic awaits me once I have completed my grow log and get full access to the site?
> 
> Is it worth the effort?


You've got to sign up to his bean basement for a one time fee and that opens up his market place. Finishing a grow log will give you full access to the site but don't think it give you access to the market place. Gotta be signed up for dirt letter which was is a no brainer.

Is it worth it?

I've never completed my grow log yet but to be in a forum with only growers that have proven themselves and are eager to learn more, must be a beautiful space to converse in.


----------



## Qube (Mar 26, 2021)

Romis said:


> You've got to sign up to his bean basement for a one time fee and that opens up his market place. Finishing a grow log will give you full access to the site but don't think it give you access to the market place. Gotta be signed up for dirt letter which was is a no brainer.


I think I'm signed up for the dirt letter. I did get the offer to buy the Mac v2 when it came out but I passed. 

So what does finishing a grow log get you? Is it worth the effort to see the rest of the site?

Thanks for the info BTW.


----------



## Romis (Mar 26, 2021)

Qube said:


> I think I'm signed up for the dirt letter. I did get the offer to buy the Mac v2 when it came out but I passed.
> 
> So what does finishing a grow log get you? Is it worth the effort to see the rest of the site?
> 
> Thanks for the info BTW.


I'm only subscribed to his dirt letter. I haven't completed a grow log yet but I want to, to be able to converse with like-minded individuals and bounce ideas and concerns with. 

A place of growers wanting to grow will only help you grow.

I definitely think so if you want to take it to the next level.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 26, 2021)

Qube said:


> If I understand correctly you have to finish the grow to get full access to the site. Somebody correct me if this is wrong.
> 
> I've started a grow log there as well but I'm wondering what the fuss is about. What magic awaits me once I have completed my grow log and get full access to the site?
> 
> Is it worth the effort?


It's cool there, lots of good content and being able to ask breeders direct questions is nice. Magical is a stretch lol


----------



## Qube (Mar 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> It's cool there, lots of good content and being able to ask breeders direct questions is nice. Magical is a stretch lol


Damit I had my fingers crossed for some real Houdini shit. lol.

That's good to hear actually. I'm about halfway through my grow now so I'll keep up the grow log and see what it's all about.

Thanks!


----------



## Romis (Mar 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> It's cool there, lots of good content and being able to ask breeders direct questions is nice. Magical is a stretch lol


How much more of a difference is it from non puosu members?


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 26, 2021)

Qube said:


> Damit I had my fingers crossed for some real Houdini shit. lol.
> 
> That's good to hear actually. I'm about halfway through my grow now so I'll keep up the grow log and see what it's all about.
> 
> Thanks!


If you have the same name as on here I'll check out your log


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 26, 2021)

Romis said:


> How much more of a difference is it from non puosu members?


Worth doing imo


----------



## Qube (Mar 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> If you have the same name as on here I'll check out your log


Yes it's the same name on both sites. I just updated it as I realized I haven't in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

Romis said:


> I'm only subscribed to his dirt letter. I haven't completed a grow log yet but I want to, to be able to converse with like-minded individuals and bounce ideas and concerns with.
> 
> A place of growers wanting to grow will only help you grow.
> 
> I definitely think so if you want to take it to the next level.


Did you pay the fee or just sign up for the Dirt Letter?
If you did you recieved 2 packs of your choosing and 1 free pack picked by Cap.
You would also have access to the marketplace.

Last I checked the Sticky Bunz were all gone.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you pay the fee or just sign up for the Dirt Letter?
> If you did you recieved 2 packs of your choosing and 1 free pack picked by Cap.
> You would also have access to the marketplace.
> 
> Last I checked the Sticky Bunz were all gone.


How do you sign up to dirt letter?


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 26, 2021)

Insane seeds has some of caps gear, or did the other day when I looked.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

So you got finish a grow and pay money to be on Cap's forum, lol. Sign me up, lol.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So you got finish a grow and pay money to be on Cap's forum, lol. Sign me up, lol.


No, forum is free just like this one


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> No, forum is free just like this one


Yeah bit you have to finish a grow to get full access and have to pay to sign up for marketplace. 

Im cool off that


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah bit you have to finish a grow to get full access and have to pay to sign up for marketplace.
> 
> Im cool off that


No one's forcing you, it was very worth the cost if you are interested in his gear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> No one's forcing you, it was very worth the cost if you are interested in his gear.


I feel you but its definitely not worth it to me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah bit you have to finish a grow to get full access and have to pay to sign up for marketplace.
> 
> Im cool off that


You know I got you covered if I ever run across anything exceptional.
I took the hit because the bank account was doing real good last year, even with all the Covid related bullshit.

It's like a one time Costco membership.

I'm not sure if the Dirt Letter is open to more people yet.
I joined on Christmas.
It was only open for a day or 2


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

I know a lot of folks have contempt for Cap, but he seems to be very fair and intelligent person, even though he deleted my "big cola - big penis" comment on his IG post ranting about how big colas are inferior to smaller colas.  

Haters gonna Hate


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I know a lot of folks have contempt for Cap, but he seems to be very fair and intelligent person, even though he deleted my "big cola - big penis" comment on his IG post ranting about how big colas are inferior to smaller colas.
> 
> Haters gonna Hate


Im sure in real life, face to face, Cap is a straight up dude. I just got jaded from his IG presence back a couple years ago when he was crying about folks selling/using his Mac cut but dude still had lines stretching around the block to buy his beans. 

Who cares what ours are doing with a cut you released if you're still selling out packs at $150+? 

Shit I'd be proud if everyone in the seed world was running my tarts cut or anything I made. But thats just me. 

I can't knock any of his gear because it all seems solid and he does take pride in his work.


----------



## Romis (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel you but its definitely not worth it to me.


Don't knock it till you try it. Just signing up alone you get exclusive gear plus $200 worth of extra gear.
Then you get early access to his beans.

Just signing up for the bean basement you get his insight and grow techniques.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im sure in real life, face to face, Cap is a straight up dude. I just got jaded from his IG presence back a couple years ago when he was crying about folks selling/using his Mac cut but dude still had lines stretching around the block to buy his beans.
> 
> Who cares what ours are doing with a cut you released if you're still selling out packs at $150+?
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from but you have to understand the origin of MAC1 and the rules that came with it.
The MAC1 was suppose to be only "gifted" to other growers with passion.
It's a special strain that's been used and abused. Money won over integrity.

If you gifted a special cut and told people only to gift it to growers they felt deserved it ... only to find out everyone and their momma's is selling it, wouldn't you be mad?

I'm not a big fan of MAC1 (got it from Jungle Boys and wasn't impressed) but CAP as a breeder is top notch because he actually tests his genetics and gives AF.

Ex. He's thinking about doing a "Cap's Cup" an inclusive breeders challenge where he tests everyone's beans (8 top breeders) and let's the people decide who's winner in a blind taste test.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 31, 2021)

My homie brought some Mac Stomper from the dispensary. It's good, but not hype inspiring to me. I'd rather have a good OG, sour, cookies or skunk. I'm sure MAC is better when fresh, this batch could be a little old, who knows? I can kinda see what Archive said on IG about it tasting like White Widow terps. I wonder if this strain because a thing because this latest generation of smokers/growers never tried WW? The frosting looks similar too, though this flower is more gold than white. I'm running some Sundae Stomper seeds from Sunken Treasure now.

OK I took a few more hits, I'm getting the cookies aftertaste now, so I guess that's kinda miraculous.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 31, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im sure in real life, face to face, Cap is a straight up dude. I just got jaded from his IG presence back a couple years ago when he was crying about folks selling/using his Mac cut but dude still had lines stretching around the block to buy his beans.
> 
> Who cares what ours are doing with a cut you released i
> 
> ...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 31, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Wasnt impressed either Mac 1 is weak. I don't buy his story of it's origins either. Colombian my ass


Ive said this before..and I will say it again..used to test for jaws..ive grown alien cookies..MAC1 ...it just looks like alien cookies pheno...lol.

There were like 4 different alien cookies release by jaws.. #4, #5 #7 #9 (i believe) . Different phenos hit with same pollen. 

Anyone remember which cap used? Was it #7? (80% sure it was)

Whatever it was il f2 alien cookies packs i got and bobs ur uncle


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 31, 2021)

Romis said:


> How much more of a difference is it from non puosu members?





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah bit you have to finish a grow to get full access and have to pay to sign up for marketplace.
> 
> Im cool off that





Bakersfield said:


> I know a lot of folks have contempt for Cap, but he seems to be very fair and intelligent person, even though he deleted my "big cola - big penis" comment on his IG post ranting about how big colas are inferior to smaller colas.
> 
> Haters gonna Hate





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im sure in real life, face to face, Cap is a straight up dude. I just got jaded from his IG presence back a couple years ago when he was crying about folks selling/using his Mac cut but dude still had lines stretching around the block to buy his beans.
> 
> Who cares what ours are doing with a cut you released if you're still selling out packs at $150+?
> 
> ...


It's not that tricky to finish a PUOSU grow to get full access to the site, and frankly I'm glad Cap has that requirement. It keeps the sock puppets and trolls out. That said, the site is much larger once you finish a grow log. I don't really interact with Cap there, but he has some super informed members who share info. It's worth it to me that I finished a log there and have full site access, but I never joined the dirt letter, it just didn't seem worth it for me.

As far as Cap on IG, I really can barely stand him there. He can be an arrogant prick to say the least.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's not that tricky to finish a PUOSU grow to get full access to the site, and frankly I'm glad Cap has that requirement. It keeps the sock puppets and trolls out. That said, the site is much larger once you finish a grow log. I don't really interact with Cap there, but he has some super informed members who share info. It's worth it to me that I finished a log there and have full site access, but I never joined the dirt letter, it just didn't seem worth it for me.
> 
> As far as Cap on IG, I really can barely stand him there. He can be an arrogant prick to say the least.


I've got about 3 weeks left on my grow log, damn Diesel cross is going to take 12 weeks.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 4, 2021)

widgetkicker said:


> I just can't trust anyone who willingly gives himself a nickname that rhymes with crapulator. It's like the guy never went to the third grade.


Envy is the worst of the seven deadly sins imo.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 4, 2021)

I liked how he started that poll over after it was shown some were buying votes with free seeds, .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I liked how he started that poll over after it was shown some were buying votes with free seeds, .


One of the only things I agree with cap on, the shadiness of buying votes.


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Apr 6, 2021)

you know what they say. Once an arrogant prick always an arrogant prick, lol. Anyways props to him for his mac and cheese. Was some of the best weed out there but why is he making a version 2 of his mac strain? Is it because he lost/gave up on his original? Anyways very expensive seeds to say the least and hoping he makes more mac and cheese with the EXACT SAME parents and not go the other breeders route where they tell you its the same strain but it aint. Honesty is lacking BIG TIME in this F up world of GREED.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2021)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> you know what they say. Once an arrogant prick always an arrogant prick, lol. Anyways props to him for his mac and cheese. Was some of the best weed out there but why is he making a version 2 of his mac strain? Is it because he lost/gave up on his original? Anyways very expensive seeds to say the least and hoping he makes more mac and cheese with the EXACT SAME parents and not go the other breeders route where they tell you its the same strain but it aint. Honesty is lacking BIG TIME in this F up world of GREED.


He is doing a mac v2 because he swore up and down he would never recreate the mac, lol. But he wants those long lines around the block like the Cookies fam had with their drops.

He knows those mac v2 packs will sell out fast at $200 a pop.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 6, 2021)

What does PUOSU stand for? How much is this dirt letter fee to get into the bean basement? Marketplace? Like a online seedbank forum? Is this a place where average people sell or established breeders? Sounds confusing.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 6, 2021)

In athletics PUOSU was always “Put Up or Shut Up.” You’d have some meathead coach screaming that shit in the weight room a lot. Ha.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> What does PUOSU stand for? How much is this dirt letter fee to get into the bean basement? Marketplace? Like a online seedbank forum? Is this a place where average people sell or established breeders? Sounds confusing.





Learning1234 said:


> In athletics PUOSU was always “Put Up or Shut Up.” You’d have some meathead coach screaming that shit in the weight room a lot. Ha.


That's what it means on Cap's forum. It doesn't cost anything to be on the Bean Basement, it only costs to get on the Market, but you also get "free beans" with your $300 fee.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's what it means on Cap's forum. It doesn't cost anything to be on the Bean Basement, it only costs to get on the Market, but you also get "free beans" with your $300 fee.


Quick rundown. Ok so the bean basement is the free forum. It costs $300 to sign up for the marketplace and you get to choose 2 packs of beans from his list and one pack picked by Cap. So basically $100 a pack.
Where does the grow log come into play? Does that have to be completed to view the marketplace as well as the paid fee?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's what it means on Cap's forum. It doesn't cost anything to be on the Bean Basement, it only costs to get on the Market, but you also get "free beans" with your $300 fee.


$300 fee! Man what a crock.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Quick rundown. Ok so the bean basement is the free forum. It costs $300 to sign up for the marketplace and you get to choose 2 packs of beans from his list and one pack picked by Cap. So basically $100 a pack.
> Where does the grow log come into play? Does that have to be completed to view the marketplace as well as the paid fee?





thenotsoesoteric said:


> $300 fee! Man what a crock.


I guess the price went up. $380/year now..


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I guess the price went up. $380/year now..
> 
> View attachment 4872788


Holy shit this is yearly??! Jesus christ. To me it looks more like a way to just sell beans. He can make even more money cause he's dealing directly to customers, cutting the seedbank right out. Now you cant just charge money to join a forum, that would be insane. Buuuut what if you offered "free" beans to compensate? Well, you get customers that basically see it as buying beans the same as they would any other time plus access to an underground market. Its alluring to some I bet.
In more simpler terms he's forcing you to buy his seeds to be a part of his marketplace. No thanks especially at almost $400 a year.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Holy shit this is yearly??! Jesus christ. To me it looks more like a way to just sell beans. He can make even more money cause he's dealing directly to customers, cutting the seedbank right out. Now you cant just charge money to join a forum, that would be insane. Buuuut what if you offered "free" beans to compensate? Well, you get customers that basically see it as buying beans the same as they would any other time plus access to an underground market. Its alluring to some I bet.
> In more simpler terms he's forcing you to buy his seeds to be a part of his marketplace. No thanks especially at almost $400 a year.


I didn't find it to be something worth investing my money in either. But the Bean Basement is free.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Holy shit this is yearly??! Jesus christ. To me it looks more like a way to just sell beans. He can make even more money cause he's dealing directly to customers, cutting the seedbank right out.


I mean it was a deal the first round, but also a hassle and I passed on it myself as well. The first round it was $300 to sign up for the dirt letter. With that came 3 packs of seeds, two you could choose from and one that CAP chose (so the seeds were half off normal price). I think there was a couple of free gifts like a hat or something else too.

Some things kinda annoyed me though like he opened sign up on Christmas Day and I believe it was only 24hrs. A lot of people were complaining that they were busy and broke from Christmas and wanted him to wait. You had to sign up for the bean basement and for the dirt letter both and had to have the same screen name and passwords (He was complaining about going through emails all day to sort this out with people). I didn't really want CAP to choose one pack for me because I might already have one of the strains he would have picked. This could be good but maybe not. Of the two you could pick yourself, you could not pick doubles which some want to do to pheno hunt.

This seemed like a loot of hoops to jump through unless you REALLY loved CAPs gear or just wanted to try some of his packs out for cheaper if you haven't already. For people who were looking to get a few packs of specific stuff then this was probably not for you or worth the hassle.

And really it was a decent deal and all, but on CAP's end it sounds like he was selling them close to what he always does anyway if you figure he splits about half the money with seedbanks. Now that those people have access to his marketplace I assume he charges the normal $200 for his packs to them after the dirt letter sign up. Now he's doubling his money on people's future purchases since he is charging full price with no middle man.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 7, 2021)

This thread needs a PUOSU lmao


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I mean it was a deal the first round, but also a hassle and I passed on it myself as well. The first round it was $300 to sign up for the dirt letter. .


The first round was $380 as well.
I just checked my receipt.
I bet I could sell any of these packs for at least 
$380, especially the Big Miracle
I already traded my Big Chillz and plan to start the Big Miracle in a bit.








For anyone out there that didn't join, I'll sell you any pack available, off the marketplace, for a low markup of 50%
That's $300 a pack


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 9, 2021)

Didn’t join the club but this just touched down 
I keep making it harder on what to pop next month.


----------



## Romis (Apr 9, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Didn’t join the club but this just touched down
> I keep making it harder on what to pop next month.
> View attachment 4874854


Nice! 

How did you get that?

This isn't even listed in the dirt letter. I had to physically go and wait in a line for these beans.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 9, 2021)

Romis said:


> Nice!
> 
> How did you get that?
> 
> This isn't even listed in the dirt letter. I had to physically go and wait in a line for these beans.


Got a buddy in Cali who went to an event out there and he picked up some. I got him to part with this one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2021)

OCD × MIRICLE 15 [Orange Cookie Dawg] × M15 

I have several of these plants that are about to go in flower . I also have a random Vanilla Toosie [White Runtz × Ice-cream Sherb] × Mak Gak !!


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4879974
> OCD × MIRICLE 15 [Orange Cookie Dawg] × M15
> 
> I have several of these plants that are about to go in flower . I also have a random Vanilla Toosie [White Runtz × Ice-cream Sherb] × Mak Gak !!


Vanilla Tootsie you say who bred that ? or is it really Toosie ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2021)

I graduated today from Put Up Or Shut Up High.
I commemorated the event with a seed pop from some killer breeders. 

I'll only bore you with this one. 
13 seeds direct to soiless mix.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 16, 2021)

. The MO caregivers cannabis cup has 3 packs o mac's gear for the grand prize. Lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Vanilla Tootsie you say who bred that ? or is it really Toosie ?


No it's a smaller company on Ig "hellaseedco" 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## mafuhawkeestrees (Apr 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> . The MO caregivers cannabis cup has 3 packs o mac's gear for the grand prize. Lol.


The one in como?


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Vanilla Tootsie you say who bred that ?
> [/QUOT





Lightgreen2k said:


> No it's a smaller company on Ig "hellaseedco"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but they are under Massive Creations umbrella no ?


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 16, 2021)

mafuhawkeestrees said:


> The one in como?


Yep. All ages event, I think it's open to gen public, brilliant idea lol


----------



## mafuhawkeestrees (Apr 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yep. All ages event, I think it's open to gen public, brilliant idea lol


The reddit forum and MO growers discord channel is wary. Rightfully so given the political climate of our state. I certainly hope it goes well and I am envious of whoever wins those seeds. Just hope I don’t hear about it on the news as it’s technically illegal for a MO caregiver to give any cannabis product to anyone besides their licensed patients.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I graduated today from Put Up Or Shut Up High.
> I commemorated the event with a seed pop from some killer breeders.
> 
> I'll only bore you with this one.
> ...


Bro you graduated from put up or shut up years ago! Now its just cap official


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yep. All ages event, I think it's open to gen public, brilliant idea lol


Fuck that! MO cops will definitely be hiding in that crowd. No way I'd openly admit to growing weed in Missouri, lol. 

Hope it goes well though, certainly don't wish any negative vibes on anyone.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> yeah but they are under Massive Creations umbrella no ?





BigSco508 said:


> yeah but they are under Massive Creations umbrella no ?


They are there own seed company. Massive Creations retails for about $100 only.

Not sure what would make you think they are remotely affiliated?

These people are from the Bay area. Affiliated with Big. Als. Seed packs about $250.

**** they have nothing in there catalog even close to mass medical *** 



Massive Creations – G and L Apparel



That's like me asking are they affiliated with Top Dawg seeds or Bodhi?


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 17, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They are there own seed company. Massive Creations retails for about $100 only.
> 
> Not sure what would make you think they are remotely affiliated?
> 
> ...


Ah i thought i had heard the where a sub company of Massive my mistake . Also 100 or 500 a pack dosn't matter just means we are dumb enough to pay it is all .


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Apr 17, 2021)

I hate it when they get hungry/greedy. Boycott them all, whatever industry they are into. Together we stand,otherwise we are coocked in this rigged world


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 21, 2021)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> I hate it when they get hungry/greedy. Boycott them all, whatever industry they are into. Together we stand,otherwise we are coocked in this rigged world


What is Greed in this industry too you in general? 

People selling there gear for a value, that they see fit after taking more than Four years to make a strain for the public?

Capulator's seeds is on the less expensive side compared too some breeders pumping out untested gear monthly. 

If I cannot afford a Lamborghini, there are other options available for purchase, maybe Ford. Capulator's Membership is a fair price for what it's worth.

A person sells Two Oz 's @ $180 they have there money back or not having to purchase 1/8ths at say $55 save by the 7th purchase onwards. 

Depends on how you want too look at it. If you are a hobbyists grower, and not wanting to pay for his seed stock, a person like Bodhi has lower prices.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 28, 2021)

__

A few plants being shown of Orange Cookie Dawg × Miricle 15 / OCD × M15


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2021)

Scored a pack of orange cookies MAC from Rocky mtn high. Fuck yeah man!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 3, 2021)

End of week two and start of week three.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2021)

YESSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> YESSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4896369


When are you popping these..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When are you popping these..


Today brother. Gonna do six I suppose. Maybe five. I have eleven but I would really like two strong females to pick one to keep. Hoping for some super orange terps. You got any? Let’s run together


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Today brother. Gonna do six I suppose. Maybe five. I have eleven but I would really like two strong females to pick one to keep. Hoping for some super orange terps. You got any? Let’s run together


I ran seven of Elven Orange Cookie Dawg Miricle. 

I'd like to see Orange Cookies × Stardawg (Orange Cookie Dawg × Miricle 15 ) vs what you have [Orange Cookie × Mac ]

The difference is the M.A.C ( Alien Cookies × Miricle 15 ) × Orange Cookies


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2021)

Gonna find out what we got soon. Pulled the trigger on five. Hundred bucks. Not much to some but plenty to me. Hope I find a great one! Follow on IG @moabpierre


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Gonna find out what we got soon. Pulled the trigger on five. Hundred bucks. Not much to some but plenty to me. Hope I find a great one! Follow on IG @moabpierre
> 
> View attachment 4896816


Remember these are Regular seeds and not Fems. Hopefully more than half is female.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2021)

Pheno Hunting is the main thing. It's alright if few don't make it as a couple of breeders have made it. 



I Like this Plant better below as of now and how the buds runs down the line.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2021)

5/5 germination on the OC Mac. Quality seeds. Inhouse told me to sand them or score them with razor blade or I’m drowning them....can’t drown if there’s not enough water on the towel to drown them. Good seeds right here. Thanks cap


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> 5/5 germination on the OC Mac. Quality seeds. Inhouse told me to sand them or score them with razor blade or I’m drowning them....can’t drown if there’s not enough water on the towel to drown them. Good seeds right here. Thanks cap


In House? Why not ask Capulator for help on his beans? Good to hear that you got 5/5. Hopefully you get at least 3/4 females.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> In House? Why not ask Capulator for help on his beans? Good to hear that you got 5/5. Hopefully you get at least 3/4 females.


I’m talking a inhouse pack that sucks balls for germination and that’s what inhouse boss dude told me. 93/100 seeds you put in paper towel and bag in dvd case and they do their thing. Except these inhouse.... that’s not for this CAP thread tho. Sorry for the misunderstanding mate


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m talking a inhouse pack that sucks balls for germination and that’s what inhouse boss dude told me. 93/100 seeds you put in paper towel and bag in dvd case and they do their thing. Except these inhouse.... that’s not for this CAP thread tho. Sorry for the misunderstanding mate


No worries. I'll like too see your updates soon in this thread. I'll pop over to the in House thread.


----------



## Qube (May 15, 2021)

In case you didn't hear Cap is dropping seeds at seedsherenow as of 4:20 pst today.

They are almost sold out already.


----------



## Mastermend (May 19, 2021)

Looking for information on what people are keeping on the Mac v2? Looking to do a pheno hunt and hoping for some hints on what people are looking for in this strain.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 19, 2021)

Mastermend said:


> Looking for information on what people are keeping on the Mac v2? Looking to do a pheno hunt and hoping for some hints on what people are looking for in this strain.


 I mean it's a cookies / Og hybrid? Most of those things will have similar structure, because of the cookies in it. 









MAC1 | Marijuana Strain Reviews


MAC 1, also known as “Miracle Alien Cookies X1.” Is an evenly balanced hybrid strain (50% indica/50% sativa) created as a backcross of the iconic MAC strain. This celebrity child takes the beloved effects of MAC and amps it up a notch to a whole new level, with a super lifted feeling that will ha...




www.allbud.com





Version(s) 2 could possibly be a new male or Mother he made.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 25, 2021)

OCD Miracle15 

[Orange Cookie Dawg × Miracle15 ]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 7, 2021)

Update
OCD Miracle15

Happy growing, shout out to everyone from the other threads I'm in also.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 10, 2021)

Well well well. So to get right into it one of my branches had snapped earlier on in the day. This is not what I wanted, but such is life. 

Here are a few photo's of the branch that came down. At this point it is day 55, and I was planning to go about 67 days.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2021)

Is there plenty of time to sex regs before they blow pollen? I’ve been on 12/12 for about a week with my orange cookies Mac and they all look the same. No way there’s 5 females…. Never done regs before. Don’t want to blow it. 220 dollar pack… of regs…


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there plenty of time to sex regs before they blow pollen? I’ve been on 12/12 for about a week with my orange cookies Mac and they all look the same. No way there’s 5 females…. Never done regs before. Don’t want to blow it. 220 dollar pack… of regs…


Just wait and give it time. Hopefully you’ll be able to recognize males, but you’ll have plenty of time til they bust their loads. If they are all males, just keep the best looking one.


----------



## chowmein (Jul 14, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just wait and give it time. Hopefully you’ll be able to recognize males, but you’ll have plenty of time til they bust their loads. If they are all males, just keep the best looking one.


how do you spot a good male?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there plenty of time to sex regs before they blow pollen? I’ve been on 12/12 for about a week with my orange cookies Mac and they all look the same. No way there’s 5 females…. Never done regs before. Don’t want to blow it. 220 dollar pack… of regs…


You will see the balls way before they open man, you should also probably be able to identify the preflowers after a week of 12 12. If not now within the next couple days


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there plenty of time to sex regs before they blow pollen?


The males will 100% show their balls before busting pollen, IME they open a week after forming plus or minus 2 days, so lots of time to identify and isolate/cull.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 14, 2021)

chowmein said:


> how do you spot a good male?


You will find answers ranging from vigor/structure/resinous/how fast it flowered/smell/stem rub. But the only way to really identify a quality male is to pollenate and then evaluate progeny against breeding goals.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 16, 2021)

Well that sure got easy fast lol.

found two fuckers like this.
1, 4, and 5 all seem to be female though! Heck yeah. Orange cookies Mac baby! One smells strong orange peels the other two smell sort of “kushy”


----------



## Snowback (Sep 2, 2021)

Today I saw an absolutely amazing sunset mac. The look, the smell... top level. For those of you that have one... good job.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone have any heavy leaning MAC phenos in veg pics? Does Mac grow quite nice long tall branches? Two of three female orange cookies Mac are tall and branchy. The third one is very short but also branchy.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 2, 2021)

According to my friend, it tends to be more branchy and without much stretch after the flip.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have any heavy leaning MAC phenos in veg pics? Does Mac grow quite nice long tall branches? Two of three female orange cookies Mac are tall and branchy. The third one is very short but also branchy.



MAC1 still I veg. Alien genetics are a little oddball at times, can resemble a struggling plant from most strains. The leaves don't prey, they arch I out and curl on the ends similiar to 'taco-ing' from light stress. Your short pheno is likely more MAC leaning than your tall ones.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 4, 2021)

I now have a "Sunset Mac" that looks just like those ones above in veg as well. As for branching, the Sunset Mac takes longer than average for the branches to start developing nicely. I got it as a cutting so I can't comment on how a seedling might branch. As Cannaclysmic wrote, they are unusual plants.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 4, 2021)

Mac1 is a very strange plant. Slow veg, tight nodes, mutant leaves. What gets me is how it can flower in sections. I have never seen any other plant do this in veg. If I have a dozen packed semi close in the veg room, the lowers that don't get much light will start their photo flower while the tops remain in a vegetative state under 24 hours of light.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 4, 2021)

I've seen the same thing in the Sunset Mac. I used to have a Blueberry that also did the same thing...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Nov 7, 2021)

mac V2.

Tastes like nothing. looks like everything. :/


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 7, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Mac1 is a very strange plant. Slow veg, tight nodes, mutant leaves. What gets me is how it can flower in sections. I have never seen any other plant do this in veg. If I have a dozen packed semi close in the veg room, the lowers that don't get much light will start their photo flower while the tops remain in a vegetative state under 24 hours of light.


Every seed I ran from the original drop had these same traits. The males were worse. I only ran a few seeds and never went back to them.


----------



## Romis (Nov 7, 2021)

HOMERPIMPSON said:


> mac V2.
> 
> Tastes like nothing. looks like everything. :/


Any keepers out of the Mac v2 pack?


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Nov 8, 2021)

Romis said:


> Any keepers out of the Mac v2 pack?


2/3 females out the pack were killed/culled. im on third one which "looks" promising but that means absolutely nothing with this unfortunately LOL. All the shit looks bonkers, but tastes like plastic pasta.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 11, 2021)

HOMERPIMPSON said:


> 2/3 females out the pack were killed/culled. im on third one which "looks" promising but that means absolutely nothing with this unfortunately LOL. All the shit looks bonkers, but tastes like plastic pasta.


I may know of a source for a Lolab Valley landrace that absolutely wreaks of lemon and citrus and real good about imprinting that trait in anything it hits, I bet it would polute that thang. Maybe you have the tabula rasa of weed! Wouldn't that be fun?!


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Nov 12, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> End of week two and start of week three.
> 
> View attachment 4893914
> 
> View attachment 4893915


Great shots of those saw tooth margins!! I don't care what anyone says, I dig these plants, they got personality, and it's just a tad creepy. Maybe Prehistoric is more accurate, Jurassic? Either way, super cool, and I bet it's lineage adapted to survive in a gnarly environment.

Ever see Harlem Nights when they shoot up that car with like dozen Tommy guns, then that guy next to Arsenio shoots his single fire 38? 
Some how I plugged into this thread without seeing these great pics before I shot my 22 short of a picture off.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2021)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Great shots of those saw tooth margins!! I don't care what anyone says, I dig these plants, they got personality, and it's just a tad creepy. Maybe Prehistoric is more accurate, Jurassic? Either way, super cool, and I bet it's lineage adapted to survive in a gnarly environment.
> 
> Ever see Harlem Nights when they shoot up that car with like dozen Tommy guns, then that guy next to Arsenio shoots his single fire 38?
> Some how I plugged into this thread without seeing these great pics before I shot my 22 short of a picture off.


"God damn it. I told stop shooting that little motherfucker" with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Cpt.Chronic (Nov 12, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> "God damn it. I told stop shooting that little motherfucker" with tears in his eyes.


QUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!! YOU MOTHER FUUUUUUUUCKER!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!!!


----------



## Cpt.Chronic (Nov 14, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Mac1 is a very strange plant. Slow veg, tight nodes, mutant leaves. What gets me is how it can flower in sections. I have never seen any other plant do this in veg. If I have a dozen packed semi close in the veg room, the lowers that don't get much light will start their photo flower while the tops remain in a vegetative state under 24 hours of light.


I've witnessed the same thing. I was planning on testing a theory about this observation, but some asshole with arson issues turned my sanctuary into a funeral pyre, so I'm double fucked. Maybe someone else will give this idea a go;

The general vibe I get from this plant is that it's lineage adapted to survive unique and harsh conditions. Likely hot as fuck for the entirety of its season with sporadic rain at best, RH dry as a popcorn fart. It may have evolved to grow in dense patches so those big arching saw tooth leaves could


----------



## Cpt.Chronic (Nov 15, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Mac1 is a very strange plant. Slow veg, tight nodes, mutant leaves. What gets me is how it can flower in sections. I have never seen any other plant do this in veg. If I have a dozen packed semi close in the veg room, the lowers that don't get much light will start their photo flower while the tops remain in a vegetative state under 24 hours of light.


I've been contemplating the and was planning to explore that observation during this grow.


OG-KGP said:


> Mac1 is a very strange plant. Slow veg, tight nodes, mutant leaves. What gets me is how it can flower in sections. I have never seen any other plant do this in veg. If I have a dozen packed semi close in the veg room, the lowers that don't get much light will start their photo flower while the tops remain in a vegetative state under 24 hours of light.


I've witnessed that also. It seems like the lineage of this thing had a harsh environment to adapt to. Probably bright, hot, and arid with an occasional deluge. Maybe it adapted to growing in dense patches to produce viable seed. I can see a matrix develop among the large irregular leaves when crowded together that's dark, cooler, and more humid. Seeds made this area Maybe had a better shot at surviving. Or maybe it allowed for staggered reproduction to take advantage of multiple wet seasons? 
I was hoping to play around with by breeding it under varying density this winter, but I'm still trying to get a stable of chicks started after suffering total loss of facilty and genetics.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 20, 2022)

FUC OFF
MAC1 x Face Off bx by Baked Beanz

I was hoping the Face Off bx2 would add some size, bulk out the plant, speed up veg but I've ended up with MAC1 again. Too small / slow in my soil set up, she's gone. Threw a little Urinal Cake #6 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug) pollen on her and found a few seeds which will be going long term storage.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 20, 2022)

numberfour said:


> FUC OFF
> MAC1 x Face Off bx by Baked Beanz
> View attachment 5104760
> I was hoping the Face Off bx2 would add some size, bulk out the plant, speed up veg but I've ended up with MAC1 again. Too small / slow in my soil set up, she's gone. Threw a little Urinal Cake #6 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug) pollen on her and found a few seeds which will be going long term storage.


I am currently running a pack of Mac v2. And while I have quite a few small or small/ medium phenos. I did end up with at least a few medium/ large phenos. I’ll post pics in a couple weeks, but they are looking great so far.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 22, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> I am currently running a pack of Mac v2. And while I have quite a few small or small/ medium phenos. I did end up with at least a few medium/ large phenos. I’ll post pics in a couple weeks, but they are looking great so far.


Great to hear you've found some phenos with size, a large flowering MAC would be great, look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 22, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Great to hear you've found some phenos with size, a large flowering MAC would be great, look forward to seeing some pics.


Well I was sitting in floor of my other room waiting for plants to dry out a bit before watering and saw this. So I snapped a picture. The stakes are 6 ft tall for reference. Still has 2-3 weeks left. I’ll get some lights out pics towards the end you can’t tell what anything looks like with the orange glow. But it’s nice for sure. 

This is the biggest one. Others are roughly a foot shorter but still bigger than my trop cookies and a few others.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 22, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> Well I was sitting in floor of my other room waiting for plants to dry out a bit before watering and saw this. So I snapped a picture. The stakes are 6 ft tall for reference. Still has 2-3 weeks left. I’ll get some lights out pics towards the end you can’t tell what anything looks like with the orange glow. But it’s nice for sure.
> 
> This is the biggest one. Others are roughly a foot shorter but still bigger than my trop cookies and a few others.
> View attachment 5105946


Thanks for posting, deffo improvement on height and size. I think the FUC OFF got as high as your first set of branches in the pic above lol.


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 28, 2022)

Mac Stomper #1#2
germinate half pack 5, 
go out 4 , 2 males & 2 females apparently (#1#2)
the 2 males sexed very fast, i use them to pollinate others strains,
slow growth but good strength ,dark green and some mutant leaf,no side branches

#2


#1


first time growing capulator strain


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 18, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 (Alien Cookies x Kush Mints #11). Day 13 of 12/12. She stretch hard


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 22, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 day 17 in 12/12. She is the Monster on the right. She keep pushing to the light. I dont know if my 2x2 tent will be ok for her.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 20, 2022)

Mac Stomper, 
was 2 females from 4
the mutant pheno odor is like sativa old school,
15 days flo


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 23, 2022)

Mac Stomper #2
Alien Cookies pheno Gas/cookie




MacStomper #1
Lemony Cleaner Sativa Old School Pheno


healthy plants, the #2 stretches more, they eat a lot and take root quickly, strong smell but controlled

I liked the hand of Cap,
I would repeat with another and I have 5 of these left, to the list to germinate soon....


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Sep 26, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> Mac Stomper #2
> Alien Cookies pheno Gas/cookie
> View attachment 5202284
> 
> ...


I've grown a few MAC crosses as well as MAC1 and V. They all seem to be very sensitive to water on the upper roots, they like dry feet it seems. Both capillary mats and dual pot setups served my plants well.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 12, 2022)

FYI at thecapulator.com (his seed site that just launched) he is selling packs of Lemon Shiv for $35. I think it is US only but if you want to try some CAP seeds then right now is the time.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 12, 2022)

Im picking up that capjunky breeder cut from GMO on discord. He's running a nice sale right now if anyones interested. I tested 3 cuts of his for HLVd through tumi and all came back clean....


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 16, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Im picking up that capjunky breeder cut from GMO on discord. He's running a nice sale right now if anyones interested. I tested 3 cuts of his for HLVd through tumi and all came back clean....


lol shits on discord now too, wild. you got a link?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 18, 2022)

Do we need a account to log in on caps website?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 18, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Do we need a account to log in on caps website?


No, it’s down atm. They’ve been having issues last couple days. Trying to put stuff back together and figure out another CC processor.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 19, 2022)

I ordered banana mac and received lemon shiv...


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 21, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> I ordered banana mac and received lemon shiv...


no worries they’re sending me a replacement


----------

